# Premier League 13/14



## Van The Man (19 Giugno 2013)

Questa mattina la Premier ha comunicato il calendario della prossima stagione, sancendone ufficialmente l'inizio. Sarà l'anno dei grandi cambiamenti, il primo DSA (Dopo Sir Alex), quello del ritorno del novello Happy One, l'ennesimo tentativo di Wenger di riportare al successo l'Arsenal, e quello della verità del Manchester City, per vedere se era davvero Mancini la causa di tutti i guai. In più la curiosità di avere per la prima volta due squadre gallesi, che promettono un infuocato derby. Da segnalare che il secondo turno vedrà subito in cartellone Man Utd - Chelsea. Questa la prima giornata, che si disputerà il 17 agosto:

Arsenal - Aston Villa
Chelsea - Hull
Crystal Palace - Tottenham
Liverpool - Stoke
Manchester City - Newcastle
Norwich - Everton
Sunderland - Fulham
Swansea - Manchester United
West Bromwich - Southampton
West Ham - Cardiff


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Giugno 2013)

La prossima EPL sarà decisamente ECCITANTE.

O.T. Qualcuno sa se esistono abbonamenti in streaming aut similia per vedere la EPL? In modo LEGALE intendo!


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Giugno 2013)

Per la prossima stagione punto 1$ sul City


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2013)

La più semplice delle big e sicuramente il chelsea con Hull.


----------



## Jens (20 Giugno 2013)

Pensavo di tirare le cuoia prima di vedere il simpatico Wigan Athletic depennato dalle fixtures stagionali della Premier League. Non ho resistito e, grazie anche alla sciatteria tutta inglese di varare i calendari il 19 giugno invece di attendere, come giusto, i primi di agosto (ma anche gli ultimi) come facciamo noi, ho beccato gli idoli che esordiscono in casa del Barnsley il prossimo 3 agosto. 
Altri incontri di cartello: Derby County-Blackburn, once we were kings; Leeds United-Brighton; Middlesbrough-Leicester City; Nottingham Forest-Huddersfield e QPR-Sheffield Wednesday. 
In League One spicca Sheffield United-Notts County. In League Two imperdibili Fleetwood Town-Dag & Red e Torquay United-AFC Wimbledon. Quasi a dire che da queste parti come caschi caschi bene.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Agosto 2013)

Si parte!

Liverpool-Stoke City ore 13.45
Diretta su Fox Sports (Mediaset Premium e Sky)

Il Liverpool si è ben mosso sul mercato,con gli acquisti di Kolo Toure (svincolato dal City), Luis Alberto dal Siviglia, Aspas dal Celta e Mignolet dal Sunderland (acquisto più oneroso, per 10,6 milioni!). Le cessioni hanno riguardato tra gli altri, Carroll e Downing al West Ham, Shelvey allo Swansea, Spearing al Bolton.

Lo Stoke City invece ha acquistato Pieters dal PSV, e preso il prestito dal Bursaspor Edu.

Probabili formazioni
Liverpool (4-3-3): Mignolet; Johnson, Touré, Agger, José Enrique; Gerrard, Lucas, Allen; Sterling, Coutinho, Sturridge
Stoke City (4-5-1): Begovic; Cameron, Shawcross, Huth, Pieters; Walters, Whelan, Adam, Nzonzi, Etherington; Crouch


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Agosto 2013)

Il Liverpool pensavo fosse messo meglio onestamente, rischia di ripetere la stagione anonima dello scorso anno.


----------



## iceman. (17 Agosto 2013)

Rotfl crouch che cesso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2013)

In proporzione abbiamo fatto una fine simile al Liverpool, ma questi ultimi son stati anche sfortunati a capitare in Premier dove ci sono le società capitalistiche come Chelsea o City, più lo United e altre medio alte come gli Spurs e i Gunners. Noi, se non altro, nella mediocrità della serie A riusciamo a restare ancora tra le prime tre e poi c'è da dire che ancora non siamo definitivamente scaduti come loro, ma con i Berlusconi sarà questione di tempo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Agosto 2013)

Aspas mi piace ha ottime qualità. Mignolet invece mi pare un mezzo flop


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Agosto 2013)

Il Liverpool sta vincendo 1-0 rete di Sturridge. Stoke andato vicino al gol nel finale di primo tempo.


----------



## Frikez (17 Agosto 2013)

Bravetto Begovic, Mignolet invece fa certe uscite da brividi.


----------



## robs91 (17 Agosto 2013)

Sturridge non è male.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Sturridge non è male.


Il migliore decisamente, nel primo tempo soprattutto.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Agosto 2013)

Beh beh Mignolet fa mezzo schifo nelle uscite ma sta facendo alla grande


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Agosto 2013)

Mignolet para un rigore all'88' e respinge su Jones che stava per ribattere a rete.


----------



## DannySa (17 Agosto 2013)

Quant'è scarso lo Stoke


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Agosto 2013)

Tocca all'Arsenal adesso contro l'Aston Villa. Anche al Sunderland di Di Canio con il Fulham


----------



## DannySa (17 Agosto 2013)

Esordio di Giaccherinho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2013)

A proposito, ma da quest'anno in Premier hanno introdotto il sistema di telecamere? Me l'ero persa 'sta cosa


----------



## Frikez (17 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A proposito, ma da quest'anno in Premier hanno introdotto il sistema di telecamere? Me l'ero persa 'sta cosa



Che perspicace 

Benteke è fortissimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Agosto 2013)

terza pappine per l'Arsenal 





Frikez ha scritto:


> Benteke è fortissimo



 fa reparto da solo

Finita Arsenal-Aston Villa 1-3 lol


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Agosto 2013)

Wenger


----------



## Frikez (17 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Wenger



Arsenal messo malissimo in campo, Wilshere peggiore in campo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Che perspicace
> 
> Benteke è fortissimo


Non le sto vedendo le partite...


----------



## Frikez (17 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non le sto vedendo le partite...



Come sempre quindi.

Van Persie sopravvalutato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Come sempre quindi.
> 
> Van Persie sopravvalutato


Al momento non ne ho la possibilità, buffone.


----------



## Frikez (17 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Al momento non ne ho la possibilità, buffone.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


>


Eh, ancora non ho fatto l'abbonamento pagliaccio, quindi sono stato informato degli sviluppi tecnologici


----------



## Frikez (17 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh, ancora non ho fatto l'abbonamento pagliaccio, quindi sono stato informato degli sviluppi tecnologici



Ora ti querelo.

Comunque lo Swansea gioca proprio bene.


----------



## juventino (17 Agosto 2013)

Wenger quest'anno non si mangia il panettone.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Agosto 2013)

Mamma mia Van Persie  allo united 50 partite 34 reti ( o qualcosa del genere )maro


----------



## Van The Man (17 Agosto 2013)

Il calcio è materia indecifrabile. Il Liverpool poteva fare 6-7 reti, poi follia di Agger, rigore per lo Stoke, e Mignolet, che era riuscito ad essere il peggiore contro una squadra che non aveva fatto niente (!!!), salva baracca e burattini


----------



## juventino (17 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;254663 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Van Persie  allo united 50 partite 34 reti ( o qualcosa del genere )maro



Se la nostra stupida proprietà avesse fatto lo sforzo di metterci 30 milioni ora sarebbe nostro


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Agosto 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se la nostra stupida proprietà avesse fatto lo sforzo di metterci 30 milioni ora sarebbe nostro



Costava tantissimo però, gli scadeva il contratto l'anno dopo, lo united l'ha pagato circa 30 milioni :S, forse potevate raccimolare i soldi però con delle cessioni, tipo con giovinco vucinic, Tevez-Van persie sarebbe stata devastante come coppia, Anche Tevez-Llorente non è male dipende da Llorente non mi ha mai convinto pero se arrivano i palloni dal fondo lui essendo alto può fare la differenza.


----------



## gabuz (17 Agosto 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Il calcio è materia indecifrabile. Il Liverpool poteva fare 6-7 reti, poi follia di Agger, rigore per lo Stoke, e Mignolet, che era riuscito ad essere il peggiore contro una squadra che non aveva fatto niente (!!!), salva baracca e burattini



Perché Walters il rigore non l'ha tirato con il Mignolet dandogli la famosa traiettoria ad uscire di Cláudio Ibrahim Vaz Leal meglio noto come Branco


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Agosto 2013)

Chi si guarda il Chelsea di Mou oggi alle 17?

Probabili formazioni

Chelsea: Cech; Ivanovic, Terry, Cahill, Cole; Essien, Lampard, Hazard, Oscar, Schurrle; Lukaku
Subs from Hilário, Schwarzer, Mata, Bertrand, Azpilicueta, Chalobah, Mikel, Ramires, Moses, Van Ginkel, De Bruyne, Ba, Torres, McEachran, Hutchinson

Hull City: McGregor; Figueroa, Chester, Davies, Elmohamady; Brady, Huddlestone, Meyler; Aluko, Graham, Sagbo
Subs from Harper, Jakupovic, Bruce, Livermore, Fryatt, Dudgeon, Koren, Boyd, Proschwitz, McShane, Rosenior


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh, ancora non ho fatto l'abbonamento *pagliaccio*, quindi sono stato informato degli sviluppi tecnologici



è già il secondo insulto...propongo il Ban da tutti i Forum del Mondo

cmq la Premier sarà ancora Manchester United


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> è già il secondo insulto...propongo il Ban da tutti i Forum del Mondo
> 
> cmq la Premier sarà ancora Manchester United


Ti schieri dalla parte di Freecazz? Bene, bene, questo la dice lunga, anzi, lunghissima


----------



## gabuz (18 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Chelsea: Cech; Ivanovic, Terry, Cahill, Cole; Essien, Lampard, Hazard, Oscar, Schurrle; Lukaku
> Subs from Hilário, Schwarzer, Mata, Bertrand, Azpilicueta, Chalobah, Mikel, Ramires, Moses, Van Ginkel, De Bruyne, Ba, *Torres*, McEachran, Hutchinson


Mou ha già fatto fuori Torres. Come recuperare un giocatore


----------



## Dexter (18 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Chi si guarda il Chelsea di Mou oggi alle 17?
> 
> Probabili formazioni
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Ah beh, cavoli


----------



## Frikez (18 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> è già il secondo insulto...propongo il Ban da tutti i Forum del Mondo
> 
> cmq la Premier sarà ancora Manchester United



Anche secondo me, lo United ha una solidità impressionante e appena aumentano il ritmo fanno quello che vogliono.

Bravo bravo, gli utenti più anziani meritano rispetto dai giovani sbarbati.


----------



## andre (18 Agosto 2013)

Rigore parato a Lampard, godo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Agosto 2013)

Gol Oscar


----------



## Frikez (18 Agosto 2013)

Hazard De Bruyne Oscar 

Comunque Mou non lo vede Oscar


----------



## andre (18 Agosto 2013)

Sto Chelsea gioca benissimo, troppa qualità


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Agosto 2013)

Il Chelsea sta giocando alla grande anche se l'avversario è quello che è...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Ma il Tottenham non l'ha neanche convocato Bale?



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah beh, cavoli


 [MENTION=102]Dexter[/MENTION], Torres titolare 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Hazard De Bruyne Oscar
> 
> Comunque Mou non lo vede Oscar


Subito titolare De Bruyne.


----------



## Frikez (18 Agosto 2013)

Bale è infortunato.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Agosto 2013)

Il Chelsea con Rooney sarebbe una potenza bestiale


----------



## andre (18 Agosto 2013)

Lampard 2-0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea con Rooney sarebbe una potenza bestiale


Io credo abbiano bisogno di un centravanti(Rooney) e di un difensore centrale, dato che a parte Terry Luiz e Cahill non mi convincono. Per il resto sono di buonissimo livello.


----------



## bmb (18 Agosto 2013)

Giocano molto bene. Massimo due tocchi, verticalizzano in continuazione e corrono tanto. Comunque giocano contro l'Hull City.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Agosto 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Comunque giocano contro l'Hull City.


Eh infatti. Sarà interessante vederli contro squadre piu forti


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Agosto 2013)

Ma il dispositivo per i goal fantasmi verrà utilizzato solo in Inghilterra? Perché è veramente utile in queste situazioni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma il dispositivo per i goal fantasmi verrà utilizzato solo in Inghilterra? Perché è veramente utile in queste situazioni


Sulley Muntari...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Agosto 2013)

Chelsea fantastico nella prima mezzora ma adesso si è decisamente spento. Tiene il 2-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me, lo United ha una solidità impressionante e appena aumentano il ritmo fanno quello che vogliono.
> 
> Bravo bravo, gli utenti più anziani meritano rispetto dai giovani sbarbati.



bravo...nulla da dire...soprattutto sull'ultima frase

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Lampard è come Totti...anche se è vecchio fa ancora la differenza e gioca quasi tute le partite...impressionante


----------



## Dexter (18 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma il Tottenham non l'ha neanche convocato Bale?
> 
> [MENTION=102]Dexter[/MENTION], Torres titolare
> 
> ...


però c'ho preso su de bruyne dai  

torres partita imbarazzante,o il chelsea compra una punta o conviene puntare su lukaku...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me, lo United ha una solidità impressionante e appena aumentano il ritmo fanno quello che vogliono.
> 
> Bravo bravo, gli utenti più anziani meritano rispetto dai giovani sbarbati.


Eh, tu sei il giovane sbarbato.


----------



## iceman. (18 Agosto 2013)

La vince l'Arsenal


----------



## pennyhill (19 Agosto 2013)

Pare sei mesi di stop per Oxlade-Chamberlain.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Agosto 2013)

Diventare come l'Arsenal sarebbe un incubo


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Diventare come l'Arsenal sarebbe un incubo



Sempre meglio che diventare come il Liverpool


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sempre meglio che diventare come il Liverpool



Vabbé allora tanto vale dire come l'Inter 

Siccome molti incensano il progetto giovani dell'Arsenal...


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Vabbé allora tanto vale dire come l'Inter
> 
> Siccome molti incensano il progetto giovani dell'Arsenal...



E' un bel progetto se sai che ti porterà a vincere poco o nulla. Se ti accontenti va bene.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Agosto 2013)

City forza 4 sul Newcastle. 
4-0 firmato Silva, Aguero, Toure e Nasri.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Agosto 2013)

Ottima partita del City,contento di vedere Dzeko finalmente titolare fisso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ottima partita del City,contento di vedere Dzeko finalmente titolare fisso


Hanno Dzeko e Aguero, soldi davvero buttati per Negredo e Jovetic.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2013)

La porta a casa Mou, se gli prendono la punta.


Altrimenti United.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La porta a casa Mou, se gli prendono la punta.
> 
> 
> Altrimenti United.



Con Rooney oppure Eto diventano favoriti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2013)

il city ha giocato davvero bene,la coppia d'attacco aguero dzeko è impressionante e "riserve" del livello di jovetic e negredo sono buone alla fin fine...certo i prezzi son quelli che sono,però loro se lo possono permettere.

Yaya-Fernandinho(con riserve javi garcia e rodwell da non dimenticare) credo sia la coppia davanti alla difesa più forte dopo schweini-javi martinez/kroos


----------



## Dexter (20 Agosto 2013)

Al city forse hanno finalmente capito che Dzeko deve giocare titolare...se cosi fosse buon per loro. Quest'anno la premier è bella bella,United-City-Chelsea e Spurs sono più o meno allo stesso livello considerando che il mercato non è ancora finito.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Agosto 2013)

l'anno scorso non era così affollato questo Topic...avete tutti Premium?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso non era così affollato questo Topic...avete tutti Premium?



Io si, e infatti l'anno scorso non commentavo mai in questi Topic visto che guardavo solo i risultati finali delle partite di Premier


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Io si, e infatti l'anno scorso non commentavo mai in questi Topic visto che guardavo solo i risultati finali delle partite di Premier



Anche io.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Agosto 2013)

Ma perchè Chelsea-Aston Villa oggi???

Ok dai, domanda stupida. Era in programma alla terza giornata, cioè il 31 ma siccome il Chelsea deve giocare la Supercoppa il 30 lo fanno giocare prima. Mi sono risposto da solo!


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Chelsea-Aston Villa oggi???
> 
> Ok dai, domanda stupida. Era in programma alla terza giornata, cioè il 31 ma siccome il Chelsea deve giocare la Supercoppa il 30 lo fanno giocare prima. Mi sono risposto da solo!


Esatto, in teoria per regole uefa durante la Champions League non si potrebbe giocare una partita di liga


----------



## Frikez (21 Agosto 2013)

Che bomber Benteke


----------



## DannySa (21 Agosto 2013)

1-1, vai Aston!


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Agosto 2013)

Benteke già a quota 3


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Io si, e infatti l'anno scorso non commentavo mai in questi Topic visto che guardavo solo i risultati finali delle partite di Premier



meglio così...più gente


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Agosto 2013)

Il chelsea vince 2-1 rubando  Terry gioca a pallavolo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Agosto 2013)

Fulham-Arsenal LIVE
Vantaggio Gunners Dopo 15 minuti rete di Giroud. Sta piovendo di brutto comunque...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Agosto 2013)

Fulham-Arsenal LIVE
Tiene il vantaggio 1-0 dei Gunners ma il Fulham sembra essere in partita. Manca però concretezza. Siamo al 30'


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Agosto 2013)

Fulham-Arsenal LIVE
Gunners vicini al raddoppio in contropiede con Gibbs. Fulham più in palla. 40' minuto, 0-1 Arsenal

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Fulham-Arsenal LIVE
2-0 Gunners! Rete di Podolski


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Agosto 2013)

3-0 Arsenal doppietta di Podolski!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Agosto 2013)

Il commento di Stefano Borghi è tanta roba. Il miglior commentare italiano.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il commento di Stefano Borghi è tanta roba. Il miglior commentare italiano.



Veramente. Ma sbaglio o era a Sportitalia?


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Veramente. Ma sbaglio o era a Sportitalia?



Si.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Agosto 2013)

Gol di Giaccherinho di testa


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Agosto 2013)

talmente nano che si scordano di marcarlo


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2013)

giaccherini che giocatore


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Agosto 2013)

Ma che cavolo è successo? Cambio canale un attimo e vede Cardiff-Manchester City 3-1?!!!


----------



## DannySa (25 Agosto 2013)

3-2


----------



## DannySa (25 Agosto 2013)

Finita, grande City


----------



## Frikez (25 Agosto 2013)

Il City ROTFL


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Agosto 2013)

E dire che la prima partita col Newcastle l'avevano giocata molto bene.


----------



## DannySa (25 Agosto 2013)

Hanno preso due gol da calcio d'angolo, in uno cappellata Abbiatesca di Hart e nell'altro c'è stato poco da fare, è una squadra piena di giocatori strapagati ma rispetto a quando c'era Mancini non è cambiato molto, perdere punti per strada li farà arrivare ancora dietro e di tanto, lo Utd non sbaglierà un colpo.


----------



## juventino (26 Agosto 2013)

Il City quest'anno ha sprecato un sacco di soldi per giocatori sopravvalutatissimi, non sono affatto sorpreso. Con Pellegrini in panchina poi...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Agosto 2013)

intanto stasera united-chelsea 

partita che può delineare le gerarchie del campionato


----------



## Snake (29 Agosto 2013)

Giocatore di cui sentiremo parlare molto, moltissimo fra un paio d'anni. Stasera si è presentato così ai suoi nuovi tifosi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

francese ve? Hanno già 3 possibile Fenomeni...Pogba, Kondogbia e Niang


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> francese ve? Hanno già 3 possibile Fenomeni...Pogba, Kondogbia e Niang



Spagnolo in prestito dal Barça


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Spagnolo in prestito dal Barça



scherzavo


----------



## O Animal (29 Agosto 2013)

Ci ho messo mezz'ora per capire cosa fosse la Capital One Cup... Maledetti sponsor...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Agosto 2013)

Il city sta soffrendo di Brutto contro l'Hull


----------



## Frikez (31 Agosto 2013)

Negredo ROTFL


----------



## Frikez (31 Agosto 2013)

Eccalà


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2013)

L'Hull stava giocando alla pari col City, questo dice tutto.


----------



## O Animal (31 Agosto 2013)

yaya bella botta...


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2013)

Ora Yaya Tourè sa pure battere le punizioni,chiudiamoci in casa che è meglio.


----------



## Frikez (31 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ora Yaya Tourè sa pure battere le punizioni,chiudiamoci in casa che è meglio.



Che fenomeno


----------



## O Animal (31 Agosto 2013)

Che Goal Redmond.. 19 anni.. Norwich City 1 Southampton 0

Sotto il video del goal


----------



## O Animal (1 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2013)

Subito assist per Ozil ed Eriksen.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Subito assist per Ozil ed Eriksen.


La classe non è acqua.


----------



## BB7 (14 Settembre 2013)

Classe da tutti i pori per Ozil


----------



## pennyhill (14 Settembre 2013)

1.Cech
2.Ivanovic
4.David Luiz
26.Terry (c)
3.Cole
7.Ramires
12.Mikel
14.Schurrle
10.Mata
17.Hazard
29.Eto'o

Eto'o dal primo minuto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2013)

Pare proprio che Ramsey stia definitivamente esplodendo


----------



## Frikez (14 Settembre 2013)

Ma il Chelsea ha già vinto la Premier


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma il Chelsea ha già vinto la Premier



Vedrai che alla fine vincerà in scioltezza..


----------



## robs91 (14 Settembre 2013)

Due cose da segnalare:1)primo assist di Ozil 2)Flamini titolare e subito ammonito


----------



## Frikez (14 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedrai che alla fine vincerà in scioltezza..



Magari vinceranno ma in scioltezza no, anche perché la Premier è un campionato ostico e rischi di perdere punti con tutti, dallo Stoke al Cardiff.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Settembre 2013)

ho visto la partita dell'arsenal,a me flamini non è dispiaciuto asslutamente

il napoli deve stare attento comunque,rischia di uscire ai gironi


----------



## Belfast Boy (19 Settembre 2013)

Ahahahhahahah Chelsea e Mou KO dal Basilea ahhahahha COME GODO e concedetemi un bel GLORY GLORY MAN UNITED!!!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Settembre 2013)

Subito in gol Kozak dopo 2 minuti


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Settembre 2013)

Non c'è il topic della Capital One Cup 
Non fregherà una mazza a nessuno,ma intanto doppietta di Jovetic ed ennesimo gol su punizione di Yaya Tourè


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non c'è il topic della Capital One Cup
> Non fregherà una mazza a nessuno,ma intanto doppietta di Jovetic ed ennesimo gol su punizione di Yaya Tourè



Capirai la capital one cup non è che valga poi molto, il topic sulla FA Cup invece va aperto!


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Settembre 2013)

Le due di Manchester hanno perso : Lo United ha perso in casa 2-1 contro il Wba, il City ha perso fuori casa 3-2 contro l'Aston Villa


----------



## raducioiu (28 Settembre 2013)

United sconfitto in casa da un ottimo WBA


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Settembre 2013)

united in piena crisi


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2013)

Sto Moyes un bel pacco eh...il wba non vinceva all'old trafford dal '78


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Settembre 2013)

yaya tourè continua a segnare,che giocatore venderei il **** per un mese pur di averlo da noi


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2013)

Sto Manchester è quasi peggio di noi, sto Moyes quanto dura?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Settembre 2013)

La differenza tra lo United e noi è che loro probabilmente il mediocre di Moyes lo manderanno via subito, noi il nostro asino ce lo teniamo stretto da 4 anni.


----------



## Frikez (5 Ottobre 2013)

Januzaj classe '95 titolare nello United


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Il Liverpool gioca alla grande. L'attacco Sturridge-Suarez è tanta roba.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Intanto 1-0 del sundalo contro lo United... Giaccherini sta facendo una grande stagione in Premier devo essere onesto..


----------



## raducioiu (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La differenza tra lo United e noi è che loro probabilmente il mediocre di Moyes lo manderanno via subito, noi il nostro asino ce lo teniamo stretto da 4 anni.


Intanto però ha un contratto di sei anni...


----------



## Frikez (5 Ottobre 2013)

No ma prendiamo Vidic, madonna strafinito


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Januzaj classe '95 titolare nello United



ho letto che la juve ha in mente di fare un altro scippo "alla pogba". 
ma stavolta dubito che allo united siano così fessi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No ma prendiamo Vidic, madonna strafinito



sta facendo schifo?


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Mamma mia Sunderlan Manchester è una partita davvero imbarazzante.. gente che non sa stoppare la palla, lenti, goffi corrono male piedi quadrati entrambe le squadre..


----------



## Frikez (5 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sta facendo schifo?



Malissimo, gol preso per colpa sua e fa sembrare Altidore il nuovo Ibra.

Miracolo di De Gea su Giaccherini.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ibra-zzante sto united... Giaccherini sembra maradona


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Malissimo, gol preso per colpa sua e fa sembrare Altidore il nuovo Ibra.



vabbè da noi tornerà forte, sarà motivato...giocherà nel club più titolato al mondo, pieno di campioni come Zapata, Constant, Muntari, Birsa e il nuovo fenomeno Matri


----------



## Frikez (5 Ottobre 2013)

Giaccherini migliore in campo, peccato per quell'occasione che si è divorato.


----------



## Frikez (5 Ottobre 2013)

Pareggio Januzaj.

Che gol ora


----------



## raducioiu (5 Ottobre 2013)

Se uno è forte deve giocare, senza menate sull'inesperienza e sul bruciarlo.


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

Intanto Moyes non ha chiamato zaha perché s'ingroppa la figlia ahahah


----------



## Frikez (5 Ottobre 2013)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Se uno è forte deve giocare, senza menate sull'inesperienza e sul bruciarlo.



Appunto, solo in Italia c'è sta menata dei giovani e del rischio di bruciarli.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Intanto Moyes non ha chiamato zaha perché s'ingroppa la figlia ahahah



Il buon Wilfried ha smentito,ci crediamo?


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Ottobre 2013)

L'allenatore del West Ham è sempre disordinato sembra un ubriacone uscito da un bar mah


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Ottobre 2013)

ma il Tottenham di villas-fail ?  

questo qua è peggio di acciuga.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Ottobre 2013)

Gol fantastico dell'Arsenal:







Non ditemi che questi vanno a vincere la Premier


----------



## Frikez (19 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gol fantastico dell'Arsenal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magari


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'allenatore del West Ham è sempre disordinato sembra un ubriacone uscito da un bar mah



Sembra?!


----------



## Frikez (19 Ottobre 2013)

Allo United sono pure sfigati quest'anno.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gol fantastico dell'Arsenal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Visto in diretta, è fantascienza, non calcio.


----------



## O Animal (19 Ottobre 2013)

Il giorno che il Milan fa un gol del genere corro nudo per la città...


----------



## Aragorn (19 Ottobre 2013)

Il prossimo anno il Manchester United rischia di farci compagnia in Europa League


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2013)

Eto'o come l'avete visto oggi?


----------



## Jerry West (19 Ottobre 2013)

L' Arsenal ha da anni la miglior squadra della Premier nel rapporto giovani/qualità. Che prima o poi questi giovani avrebbero ingranato era cosa da aspettarsi..


----------



## Snake (19 Ottobre 2013)

Ozil ha rivoltato questa squadra come un calzino, numero 1 al mondo nel ruolo in questo momento


----------



## Frikez (19 Ottobre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ozil ha rivoltato questa squadra come un calzino, numero 1 al mondo nel ruolo in questo momento



Il merito è di Arsenio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ozil ha rivoltato questa squadra come un calzino, numero 1 al mondo nel ruolo in questo momento



come trequartista...a centrocampo Iniesta è sempre il migliore


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Ottobre 2013)

Mi innamorai di Ozil a Sud Africa 2010,giocatore pazzesco.
3 gol e 5 assist in 7 partite ufficiali....


----------



## Frikez (19 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mi innamorai di Ozil a Sud Africa 2010,giocatore pazzesco.
> 3 gol e 5 assist in 7 partite ufficiali....



Mi ricordo ancora un Boateng >>>>>>>>> Ozil 2/3 anni fa


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo ancora un Boateng >>>>>>>>> Ozil 2/3 anni fa



Io no,per fortuna


----------



## Snake (19 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo ancora un Boateng >>>>>>>>> Ozil 2/3 anni fa



Io ricordo un _Ozil è lentissimo_


----------



## Frikez (19 Ottobre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Io ricordo un _Ozil è lentissimo_



Anche


----------



## pennyhill (20 Ottobre 2013)

Lamela e Jovetic in due fanno una partita (giocata dal montenegrino) da titolare in Premier.


----------



## Frikez (26 Ottobre 2013)

Lo United


----------



## O Animal (26 Ottobre 2013)

Arnautovic e Crouch...


----------



## Frikez (26 Ottobre 2013)

Vinto 3a2 in rimonta.


----------



## andre (27 Ottobre 2013)

Sturridge e Suarez quest'anno formano un attacco stellare.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Ottobre 2013)

United Liverpool chessi city totocoso Arsenal... due andranno giù dal podio cl quest'anno, troppo facile dire totocoso e liverpool.. dico che lo United non farà la champions l'anno prossimo


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

Con la sfiga che abbiamo se entriamo in Europa League lo United lo becchiamo noi


----------



## Sesfips (27 Ottobre 2013)

State guardando il derby più sentito d'Inghilterra?


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

Alle 17:00 Chelsea-Manchester City


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Ottobre 2013)

Eurogol di quel cesso di Borini nel derby


----------



## Frikez (2 Novembre 2013)

Mamma mia che Newcastle


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Novembre 2013)

David Luis che soppravalutato mamma mia.Chelsea vergognoso...


----------



## robs91 (2 Novembre 2013)

Bel gol di Rèmy.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Novembre 2013)

Ne stanno prendendo 2, manca solo piu il recupero.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2013)

la fase difensiva questo devono saper fare i difensori non attaccare, segnare, dribbling, rovesciate


----------



## O Animal (2 Novembre 2013)

Secondo gol del Newcastle molto bello.. che spettacolo lo stadio, ogni volta le partite inglesi danno un'atmosfera da brividi, non come i nostri cimiteri che si svegliano solo durante le semifinali di Champions...


----------



## Frikez (2 Novembre 2013)

Cabaye mi piace tantissimo, prendiamolo


----------



## BB7 (2 Novembre 2013)

Davide Luigi non dovrebbe nemmeno essere definito un difensore, non sa difendere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Novembre 2013)

Finita 2-0 Newcastle sul Chelsea.


----------



## O Animal (2 Novembre 2013)

E adesso Berbatov vs ManUdt... 

Nel City hanno messo in panca Hart... finalmente...


----------



## O Animal (2 Novembre 2013)

Fulham 0 - Manchester United 1, gol di Valencia su assist di Rooney che sta tornando in forma...


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Novembre 2013)

Il Chelsea fa proprio pena, però c'era un rigore netto per una grande parata di Yanga Mbiwa (altro fenomeno che doveva venire da noi) su Eto'o.


----------



## O Animal (2 Novembre 2013)

Fulham 0 - Manchester United 3, secondo gol di Van Persie in probabile fuorigioco su assist di Januzaj, veramente un bel talento; terzo sempre di Rooney ma con assist di Van Persie in probabile fuorigioco...

Guardalinee pietoso...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Novembre 2013)

Il Fulham cotto in pochi minuti, 3 reti del Manchester in manco 5 minuti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Davide Luigi non dovrebbe nemmeno essere definito un difensore, non sa difendere.



per me è peggio di Zapata


----------



## Brontolo (2 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Ne stanno prendendo 2, manca *solo piu* il recupero.



piemontese?


----------



## Brontolo (2 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E adesso Berbatov vs ManUdt...
> 
> Nel City hanno messo in panca Hart... finalmente...



chi va in porta al posto suo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Novembre 2013)

Il city nel primo tempo sta vincendo 4-0


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Novembre 2013)

ahahah boruc 



Brontolo ha scritto:


> piemontese?



si


----------



## raducioiu (2 Novembre 2013)

Il gol dello Stoke


----------



## O Animal (2 Novembre 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> chi va in porta al posto suo?



Tale "Costel Pantilimon", il giocatore più alto della Premier assieme a Crouch, 203 cm... 
Se riescono a passare il girone di Champions pare che Pellegrini voglia prendere l'esperto Caballero dal Malaga perché non si fida più di Hart. Parabola atroce quella del portiere inglese...


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Novembre 2013)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Il gol dello Stoke



ahaha visto  Boruc lol


----------



## Brontolo (2 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Tale "Costel Pantilimon", il giocatore più alto della Premier assieme a Crouch, 203 cm...
> Se riescono a passare il girone di Champions pare che Pellegrini voglia prendere l'esperto Caballero dal Malaga perché non si fida più di Hart. Parabola atroce quella del portiere inglese...



ho capito chi è. un 87 rumeno, arrivato due anni fa dal timisoara.

Risultato della ricerca immagini di Google per http://www2.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Ramires+Costel+Pantilimon+Manchester+City+_nr7JLO4SWkx.jpg


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Novembre 2013)

7-0 del City comunque


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Novembre 2013)

Finita pure la partita dello United 3-1 al Fulham


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2013)

City e United sotto a Liverpool e Arsenal non me lo sarei mai aspettato


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Novembre 2013)

Mou salvato da un rigore inesistente al 95°,finisce 2-2 in casa col WBA.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Novembre 2013)

Maledetto Chelsea. M'ha fatto saltare la schedina.


----------



## Hammer (9 Novembre 2013)

Undicesima giornata: risultati di oggi
Aston Villa - Cardiff 2-0
Chelsea - WBA 2-2
Crystal Palace - Everton 0-0
Liverpool - Fulham 4-0
Southampton - Hull City 4-1


Mourinho c'ha più fondoschiena che anima


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Novembre 2013)

Il Chelsea ha pareggiato al 94° su calcio di rigore che fortuna maro, l'imbattibilità di mou in casa in premier league continua, rigore regalato comunque


----------



## Doctore (9 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;329159 ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea ha pareggiato al 94° su calcio di rigore che fortuna maro, l'imbattibilità di mou in casa in premier league continua, rigore regalato comunque


ehhhhh ma per sborrinho era netto!!!!!!!!

Un rigore da


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Novembre 2013)

Eto'o come sta giocando?


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2013)

Il Chelsea fino ad ora è una mega delusione. Credevo che avrebbe chiuso il discorso campionato già a prima di Natale.


----------



## Doctore (10 Novembre 2013)

Ma il manch city....fail alla grande.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma il manch city....fail alla grande.



Sto Pellegrini è peggio di Mancini.

40 fernandinho
30 jejsus navas
30 jovetic
25 Negdo

125 mil in questa sessione per perdere col Sunderland 

Avessimo avuto noi quel budget, staremo primi nel girone di champions e primi in classifica


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto Pellegrini è peggio di Mancini.
> 
> 40 fernandinho
> 30 jejsus navas
> ...



con 125 milioni il Gallo ti comprava Khedira, Courtois, Rooney e ti riprendeva Thiago Silva


----------



## Dexter (11 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto Pellegrini è peggio di Mancini.
> 
> 40 fernandinho
> 30 jejsus navas
> ...


Nessuno di quelli è un fenomeno,son giocatori che di certo non spostano gli equilibri. Mi chiedo chi siano gli addetti al mercato a Manchester


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Nessuno di quelli è un fenomeno,son giocatori che di certo non spostano gli equilibri. Mi chiedo chi siano gli addetti al mercato a Manchester



Beh Pellegrini  
E' lui che gli ha presi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Nessuno di quelli è un fenomeno,son giocatori che di certo non spostano gli equilibri. Mi chiedo chi siano gli addetti al mercato a Manchester



mah...il PSG almeno ha tanti Campioni


----------



## Frikez (11 Novembre 2013)

Campionato apertissimo, anche i Red Devils sono in corsa per il titolo dopo un avvio stentato


----------



## mandraghe (11 Novembre 2013)

vedendo gli acquisti dei cityzens un po' mi consolo degli schifosissimi 12 mln buttati via per Matri, questi ne hanno buttato almeno 300 in pochissimi anni!


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Novembre 2013)

Doppietta di Lukaku contro il Liverpool, fin ora grande stagione.


----------



## Doctore (23 Novembre 2013)

ma sky non fa vedere la premier oggi?sono impazziti?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

il Sounthampton ha fatto un azione stupenda...è appena entrata Osvaldinha


----------



## BB7 (23 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma sky non fa vedere la premier oggi?sono impazziti?



No c'è un topic dove si è parlato di questo. E' una situazione temporanea (neanche in Inghilterra la vedono oggi) credo dovuta alla pirateria e allo streaming.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

certo che fa ridere la Classifica
Arsenal primo e Liverpool secondo quando fino all'anno scorso facevano ridere
lo United sta cmq a 7 punti dall'Arsenal...


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> certo che fa ridere la Classifica
> Arsenal primo e Liverpool secondo quando fino all'anno scorso facevano ridere
> lo United sta cmq a 7 punti dall'Arsenal...


Sono tutte lì a 7-8 punti, a dimostrazione che la Premier è il campionato più bello ed equilibrato del mondo


----------



## Frikez (25 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> certo che fa ridere la Classifica
> Arsenal primo e Liverpool secondo quando fino all'anno scorso facevano ridere
> lo United sta cmq a 7 punti dall'Arsenal...



Lo United sulla carta è quello con la rosa migliore, però chiaramente con il cambio di allenatore dopo l'era Ferguson ha avuto un paio di mesi di assestamento, in più Van Persie deve ancora svegliarsi..vediamo, non mi stupirebbe se vincessero di nuovo loro.
City, Chelsea e Arsenal secondo me sono più o meno sullo stesso livello, in Inghilterra i giochi sono apertissimi..il Liverpool credo che prima o poi perderà qualche posizione mentre il Tottenham se fosse allenato decentemente potrebbe anche insidiare le prime.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lo United sulla carta è quello con la rosa migliore, però chiaramente con il cambio di allenatore dopo l'era Ferguson ha avuto un paio di mesi di assestamento, in più Van Persie deve ancora svegliarsi..vediamo, non mi stupirebbe se vincessero di nuovo loro.
> City, Chelsea e Arsenal secondo me sono più o meno sullo stesso livello, in Inghilterra i giochi sono apertissimi..il Liverpool credo che prima o poi perderà qualche posizione mentre il Tottenham se fosse allenato decentemente potrebbe anche insidiare le prime.



Villas Boas è scandaloso, ma il Tottenham sta cmq a 4 punti dal secondo posto...sono tutti li
per me invece il Manchster è sullo stesso livello di quelle 3...l'Arsenal mi è tornata simpatica...quando c'erano Henry, Vieira e compagnia tifavo per loro in Premier


----------



## Frikez (25 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Villas Boas è scandaloso, ma il Tottenham sta cmq a 4 punti dal secondo posto...sono tutti li
> per me invece il Manchster è sullo stesso livello di quelle 3...l'Arsenal mi è tornata simpatica...quando c'erano Henry, Vieira e compagnia tifavo per loro in Premier



Sisi anche per me, forse un pelo meglio perchè è la squadra dell'anno scorso che ha vinto la Premier con in più Januzaj e Fellaini, anche oggi hanno avuto un po' di sfortuna prendendo gol nel recupero.

Se l'Arsenal continua ad avere questa solidità difensiva diventa veramente pericolosa


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Sono tutte lì a 7-8 punti, a dimostrazione che la Premier è il campionato più bello ed equilibrato del mondo


In Italia però se la Juve prende il distacco e va a più 7, è già finito.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sisi anche per me, forse un pelo meglio perchè è la squadra dell'anno scorso che ha vinto la Premier con in più Januzaj e Fellaini, anche oggi hanno avuto un po' di sfortuna prendendo gol nel recupero.
> 
> Se l'Arsenal continua ad avere questa solidità difensiva diventa veramente pericolosa



Januzaj come sta giocando? E Walcott?


----------



## Frikez (25 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Januzaj come sta giocando? E Walcott?



Januzaj sta giocando bene, ormai ha scavalcato Young nelle gerarchie ed è spesso in ballottaggio con Kagawa.

Walcott invece è ancora fuori per infortunio.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2013)

Campionato più bello, equilibrio e tutte le squadre hanno perso almeno una partita. dopo c'è la Serie A. Altro che i pseudi campionati Spagna-Francia-Germania


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Januzaj sta giocando bene, ormai ha scavalcato Young nelle gerarchie ed è spesso in ballottaggio con Kagawa.
> 
> Walcott invece è ancora fuori per infortunio.



sono felice per Januzaj

Walcott ecco perchè non l'ho visto sabato...quando torna?


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Campionato più bello, equilibrio e tutte le squadre hanno perso almeno una partita. dopo c'è la Serie A. Altro che i pseudi campionati Spagna-Francia-Germania



In Germania gli stadi sono pienissimi, per quanto riguarda la Francia, (a me personalmente non piace come campionato), ma ieri stavo vedendo Nantes-Monaco , era pieno zeppo.

La serie A secondo me è in crescendo, Napoli,Inter,Roma,Juventus continueranno a spendere, acquisti importanti = gente allo stadio.
E' sempre stato così e lo sarà sempre.


----------



## Frikez (25 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sono felice per Januzaj
> 
> Walcott ecco perchè non l'ho visto sabato...quando torna?



Dovrebbe rientrare questa settimana.

No aspetta, sabato ha giocato 20 minuti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe rientrare questa settimana.
> 
> No aspetta, sabato ha giocato 20 minuti


----------



## Frikez (25 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


>


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Novembre 2013)

la squadra col miglior organico secondo me è il city,quando è in giornata non c'è ne per nessuno,lo united mi sembra un pò il nostro napoli(con le dovute proporzioni) ottima rosa con tanti buoni giocatori(soprattutto in attacco) ma il centrocampo ancora non mi convince,manca qualità,non puoi andare avanti per tutta la stagione con fellaini e carrick,anche la difesa va un pò sistemata soprattutto sulle fasce


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Novembre 2013)

Oggi in gol Flamini


----------



## pennyhill (1 Dicembre 2013)

Essien torna titolare allo Stamford Bridge, dove il ghanese non giocava una gara ufficiale dal 13 maggio 2012.

Grande ritorno, ha servito l'assist dell' 1-0 a Jay Rodriguez.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Dicembre 2013)

13 secondi e il Chelsea sta sotto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2013)

Gerrard rimane sempre un grande


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Dicembre 2013)

Suarez scatenato contro il Norwich: tre gol di cui due pazzeschi.
Come prima punta solo Ibra è più forte.


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Dicembre 2013)

4° gol di Suarez!

E' un figlio di, però che giocatore!


----------



## Snake (4 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Andreas89 (4 Dicembre 2013)

Lo UTD ha beccato la pera dell'Everton al minuto '86.


----------



## Frikez (4 Dicembre 2013)

Romelu


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Dicembre 2013)

Sto UTD è propria 'na banda di musica. Quest'anno non fa manco l'EL.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Dicembre 2013)

Finali (in aggiornamento)

Arsenal-Hull 2-0
Liverpool-Norwich 5-1
Man Utd-Everton 0-1
Stoke-Cardiff 0-0
Swansea-Newcastle 3-0
Saints-Aston Villa 2-3
Sunderland-Chelsea 3-4


----------



## Snake (4 Dicembre 2013)

quel fessacchiotto del sunderland a tu per tu con Cech perchè non ha tirato?


----------



## Frikez (4 Dicembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> quel fessacchiotto del sunderland a tu per tu con Cech perchè non ha tirato?



#ilculodimourinho

Se quelli dello United non prendono un paio di pali a partita non sono contenti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Dicembre 2013)

Poker di Suarez


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Dicembre 2013)

Il Manchester United ha di nuovo perso in casa, certo che pero sono proprio sfigati tra pali ecc


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2013)

Beata la squadra che prenderà lo United agli ottavi di Champions...


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beata la squadra che prenderà lo United agli ottavi di Champions...



La Juve se passa col galacoso


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Juve se passa col galacoso



Si, lo credo anche io


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beata la squadra che prenderà lo United agli ottavi di Champions...



i gobbi, cosi poi parleranno di super impresa ecc


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Dicembre 2013)

l'Arsenal se vince va a +7 sul Chelsea e +8 sul City


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2013)

Il Chelsea ha perso anche oggi contro lo Stoke City. Mourinho non ci sta capendo una mazza..


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Dicembre 2013)

Mi sa che l'Arsenal vincerà la Premier quest'anno


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Dicembre 2013)

quanto godo per lo specialone? ahahahaha allenatore ridicolo


----------



## Frikez (8 Dicembre 2013)

Gunners in fuga  

Anzi no


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2013)

Pareggio dell'Everton bel gol.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2013)

Arsenal-Everton finita 1-1


----------



## Frikez (8 Dicembre 2013)

Oddio Giroud


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2013)

non avevo dubbi...la Premier è sempre combattuta


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Dicembre 2013)

Arsenal - Everton è stata una partita stupenda.

In Italia una partita così non la vedo da millenni


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Dicembre 2013)

Incredibile disfatta dell'Arsenal contro il City: 6-3
E adesso Chelsea a -2 e Citizens a -3.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Dicembre 2013)

L'arsenal però attaccava solo quando subiva gol dal City. Bellissima partita comunque.


----------



## Frikez (15 Dicembre 2013)

Altro gol di Suarez


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Altro *grandissimo* gol di Suarez



Fixed


----------



## Frikez (15 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Fixed



Lo faceva anche Alberto da Biella


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lo faceva anche Alberto da Biella



Con un po' di lavoro nell'editor di FIFA


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Dicembre 2013)

Mamma mia sto Lloris capirossi


----------



## Frikez (15 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Con un po' di lavoro nell'editor di FIFA



Ecco, qui era già doppietta per Gila


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Dicembre 2013)

Suarez,Allen,Flanagan,Suarez: 4-0
Mi sa che Villas fa ciao ciao 

EDIT: anche Sterling partecipa alla festa


----------



## juventino (15 Dicembre 2013)

Che FAIL sto Villas Boas.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Che FAIL sto Villas Boas.



Milioni e milioni spesi sul mercato per un posto di centro classifica


----------



## Snake (15 Dicembre 2013)

17 gol in 11 partite, se le giocava tutte ora poteva stare minimo a 20-22


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2013)

si gioca la Scarpa d'Oro co quell'altro


----------



## #Dodo90# (15 Dicembre 2013)

C'mon Reds!


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Dicembre 2013)

Ancora Suarez, Liverpool in vantaggio sul Cardiff. 

Gol fantastico.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Dicembre 2013)

Suarez 1 cardiff 0...

E' il miglior'attacante al mondo, questo fa la diffferenza da solo con una squadra di scarpari in Premier League altro che il nano e cristina che ti fanno 394854 gol nella liga ridicola


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Dicembre 2013)

È esploso definitivamente. Questo fa la differenza tra un giocatore bravo e un fenomeno. Ha preso coscienza del suo potenziale.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> È esploso definitivamente. Questo fa la differenza tra un giocatore bravo e un fenomeno. Ha preso coscienza del suo potenziale.



Ha sempre fatto la differenza anche l'anno scorso, il problema è che la squadra è scarsa e navigava nella mezza classifica... quest'anno sono fra le prime posizione e giustamente si parla di giocatore esploso ma non è vero..sempre stato un fenomeno..

18 gol in 11 partite in Premier League sono numeri da mostro e nessuno ne parla, fosse il nano e cristina sarebbero su tutti i giornali.. la liga ridicola


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2013)

Che giocatore  poteva fare doppietta invece ha passato la palla al compagno che ha segnato, se fosse stato Balotelli in quella posizione non l'avrebbe mai passata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2013)

Ecco appena detto doppietta e che rete  forte forte e ancora forte


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ha sempre fatto la differenza anche l'anno scorso, il problema è che la squadra è scarsa e navigava nella mezza classifica... quest'anno sono fra le prime posizione e giustamente si parla di giocatore esploso ma non è vero..sempre stato un fenomeno..
> 
> 18 gol in 11 partite in Premier League sono numeri da mostro e nessuno ne parla, fosse il nano e cristina sarebbero su tutti i giornali.. la liga ridicola


Non sono d'accordo. Suarez lo scorso anno ha fatto 23 gol in 33 partite, quest'anno in 12 partite ne ha fatti 19, cioè quasi i gol che ha fatto in tutta la scorsa Premier. Lo scorso anno era un campione, quest'anno è un fenomeno. C'è differenza.

Il Liverpool poi quest'anno è tutt'altro che una squadra di scarpari e scarsoni mandata avanti da Suarez (e Gerrard). Sono una squadra giovane, con molti giocatori tra i 20 ed i 23 anni e Rodgers quest'anno sta facendo un grandissimo lavoro. Poi chiaro, senza Suarez sarebbero in tutt'altra posizione e non potrebbero competere con gli altri squadroni, ma per essere una squadra che si sta rifondando hanno un'ottima base ed organizzazione, cosa che noi non abbiamo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Dicembre 2013)

incredibile


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> incredibile



Il primo è ancora più bello. Fa un dribbling da Fifa e avvia un'azione bellissima tutta di prima che conclude lui stesso al volo. 

Della serie "come si manda un uomo a crossare", roba che noi ci sogniamo...


----------



## Snake (21 Dicembre 2013)

quando il Real fa 4 gol in casa col Rayo Vallecano, eh ma la liga è ridicola, se li fa il Liverpool in casa col Cardiff Suarez è Dio sceso in terra. La Premier che sia il campionato più bello al mondo non lo mette in dubbio nessuno ma sulle difese parliamone, quest'anno in particolare si stanno vedendo punteggi anche nei big match che manco nella _ridicola_ liga


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Il primo è ancora più bello. Fa un dribbling da Fifa e avvia un'azione bellissima tutta di prima che conclude lui stesso al volo.
> 
> Della serie "come si manda un uomo a crossare", roba che noi ci sogniamo...



bellissimo anche quello...Suarez fa tanti gol e pure belli però ora non esageriamo, è inferiore a Messi e Ronaldo...quando giocherà in Europa vedremo


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ha sempre fatto la differenza anche l'anno scorso, il problema è che la squadra è scarsa e navigava nella mezza classifica... quest'anno sono fra le prime posizione e giustamente si parla di giocatore esploso ma non è vero..sempre stato un fenomeno..
> 
> 18 gol in 11 partite in Premier League sono numeri da mostro e nessuno ne parla, fosse il nano e cristina sarebbero su tutti i giornali.. la liga ridicola



Mica ho detto che l'anno scorso era un brocco. Solo che mi pare più responsabilizzato, più maturo tecnicamente e mentalmente. Ora fa anche tanto gioco di squadra, si propone, viene a prendere palla dietro, porta avanti l'azione...Quello che fa Ibra, e quello che non fa ancora Balotelli.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Dicembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> quando il Real fa 4 gol in casa col Rayo Vallecano, eh ma la liga è ridicola, se li fa il Liverpool in casa col Cardiff Suarez è Dio sceso in terra. La Premier che sia il campionato più bello al mondo non lo mette in dubbio nessuno ma sulle difese parliamone, quest'anno in particolare si stanno vedendo punteggi anche nei big match che manco nella _ridicola_ liga



Ma si sa che in Premier ci sono le goleade, io non discuto di quello. Dicevo solo che la Premier è il campionato più difficile al mondo, non che ci sono goleade..

Per le difese hai ragione, fanno schifo in Spagna come in Inghiilterra..ma è così ovunque dai...non ci sono più i difensori forti di "Una volta"


----------



## Frikez (22 Dicembre 2013)

Adebayor


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Dicembre 2013)

Se l'Everton vince si può dire sia in piena lotta per il titolo. Spettacolare la Premier quest'anno, le prime 4-5 squadre si giocano il titolo.


----------



## Frikez (22 Dicembre 2013)

Che gol di Coleman, già al quarto in stagione.

Abate nella sua vita non ne farà mai così tanti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Dicembre 2013)

W Everton!


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2013)

Lo United dopo 13 minuti sta già sotto 2-0 contro l'hull


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2013)

25 minuti e già 4 gol.


----------



## Frikez (26 Dicembre 2013)

Ma che autogol è


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2013)

Finita vince lo united grazie all'autorete.


----------



## Milo (26 Dicembre 2013)

Da 0-2 a 3-2... Mha...


----------



## Frikez (26 Dicembre 2013)

No Ramsey


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2013)

Vittorie per Arsenal e Chelsea.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Dicembre 2013)

City - Liverpool


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Dicembre 2013)

Grande vittoria dell' arsenal.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Dicembre 2013)

grande Podolski è tornato e ha segnato...in Premier quest'anno tifo Arsenal!


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Dicembre 2013)

doppietta Anelka


----------



## Frikez (28 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Tifo'o (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ma questi in Premier quanto diamine giocano? In due settimane 4 partite


----------



## Frikez (29 Dicembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma questi in Premier quanto diamine giocano? In due settimane 4 partite



Tifo'o, c'è pure la FA Cup la prossima settimana


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Tifo'o, c'è pure la FA Cup la prossima settimana



Ah be, comunque solo io ho notato che i livelli in queste due settimane erano/sono scialbe? Si vede chiaramente che le squadre sono scoppiate, tutte... poche azioni si corre poco...
Poi se l'Italia non vince contro gli inglesi che saranno scoppiati a giugno...


----------



## Frikez (29 Dicembre 2013)

Giroud


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Gennaio 2014)

E' solo una mia impressione o Walcott ha perso tanta corsa rispetto ai primi anni?


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Gennaio 2014)

Ma Sturridge quando torna? Aspas sembra un bambino di 14 anni...


----------



## Frikez (1 Gennaio 2014)

Chelsea o City per la vittoria finale 

United ai preliminari di Champions


----------



## Frikez (1 Gennaio 2014)

Wilshere mi manda fuori di testa, che giocatore


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Gennaio 2014)

Madò, Coutinho ha sfiorato il gol dell'anno


----------



## Frikez (1 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E' solo una mia impressione o Walcott ha perso tanta corsa rispetto ai primi anni?



Un pelo sì ma rimane comunque un giocatore con una certa velocità.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Gennaio 2014)

Che bella la Premier, altro che il nostro schifo


----------



## Frikez (1 Gennaio 2014)

Quante volte abbiamo visionato Eriksen?


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Gennaio 2014)

Partita bruttina tra Manchester e Tottenham

Certo che prendere Eriksen e fargli fare l'ala...


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Partita bruttina tra Manchester e Tottenham
> 
> Certo che prendere Eriksen e fargli fare l'ala...



una roba alla allegri


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Gennaio 2014)

Januzaj è davvero fortissimo ed ha l'età di Cristante. Peccato che il Manchester lo stia bruciando facendolo giocare....


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Gennaio 2014)

Lo united  altra sconfitta contro il Tottenham.


----------



## Hammer (1 Gennaio 2014)

Cacciano Villas Coso, 7 punti in 3 giornate con una vittoria in casa con il M.Utd. Good job


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Un pelo sì ma rimane comunque un giocatore con una certa velocità.


Ah certo, magari avessimo lui che Robinho. Però lo preferivo nettamente prima ed inoltre mi sembra addirittura diventato più alto.


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Gennaio 2014)

Arsenal e Chelsea oramai hanno un problema bomber; queste due squadre,soprattutto Arsenal,con un Suarez,imo sarebbero al livello del Bayern


----------



## Frikez (2 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Arsenal e Chelsea oramai hanno un problema bomber; queste due squadre,soprattutto Arsenal,con un Suarez,imo sarebbero al livello del Bayern



Con quella difesa assolutamente no, Sagna è bollito, Gibbs non è male ma non è assolutamente ai livelli di Alaba e poi c'è un abisso tra i portieri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con quella difesa assolutamente no, Sagna è bollito, Gibbs non è male ma non è assolutamente ai livelli di Alaba e poi c'è un abisso tra i portieri.



esatto, ma quale Bayern interì 
quoto che non hanno un bomber Arsenal e Chelsea


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con quella difesa assolutamente no, Sagna è bollito, Gibbs non è male ma non è assolutamente ai livelli di Alaba e poi c'è un abisso tra i portieri.



Addirittura abisso? Non ti piace Sccshsh.....insomma il polacco?!?


----------



## Frikez (2 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Addirittura abisso? Non ti piace Sccshsh.....insomma il polacco?!?



No, trasmette fiducia quanto l'ultimo Dida, soprattutto quando esce a zonzo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Gennaio 2014)

Arsenal e Chelsea sono forti, ma non basta a loro un bomber per essere come il Bayern (che per me anche quest'anno è favorito a vincere la Champions).


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Gennaio 2014)

al chelsea mancano i centrocampisti proprio, ha solo trequartisti, in mezzo ha solo lampard coi piedi buoni che ha anche una certa età, si affida ancora a essien e obi mikel, ramires è forte ma in un centrocampo a 2 si adatta ma non è il suo ruolo, non ce lo vedo imho, mata sopravvalutatissimo, giocatore molto molto preveidibile anche se ha una buonissima tecnica, schurrle nei 3 dietro la punta non rende e de bruyne è ancora acerbo..


----------



## Frikez (4 Gennaio 2014)

#wheresjovetic


----------



## mandraghe (4 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastico....


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Gennaio 2014)

Il Manchester United ieri ha perso l'andata di semifinale di Capital ONE cup...contro il sanderland gol di Borini su rigore 2-1..


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Manchester United ieri ha perso l'andata di semifinale di Capital ONE cup...contro il sanderland gol di Borini su rigore 2-1..



La Carling Cup.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Carling Cup.


Lo so... ma è il nome vecchio..

Io uso quello nuovo


----------



## Frikez (8 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Carling Cup.



Non esiste più, sei old Andreas


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non esiste più, sei old Andreas



Si vabbè, era per far capire gli altri. Lo so benisssssssimo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Gennaio 2014)

In Premier League, noi saremo allegramente penso nelle zone basse.


----------



## Sherlocked (9 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> In Premier League, noi saremo allegramente penso nelle zone basse.



Con il ritmo che hanno in premier noi saremmo ultimi a 7-8 punti, altro che.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non esiste più, sei old Andreas


Certo che esiste solo che si chiama diversamente


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Gennaio 2014)

Il Chelsea aspettando city e Arsenal si porta in vetta 2-0 contro l'Hull City reti di Hazard e Torres.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Gennaio 2014)

Gran bel rigore calciato dal Crystal Palace


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

il Liverpool sta vincendo 3 a 2...dietro è ridicolo
grande Gerrard!


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Gennaio 2014)

Mamma mia Suarez 22 gol in 16 partite.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;371960 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Suarez 22 gol in 16 partite.



si gioca la scarpa d'oro con Ronaldo e forse pure Costa


----------



## O Animal (19 Gennaio 2014)

Il Liverpool ha pareggiato scandalosamente 2 a 2 in casa contro l'Aston Villa grazie ad un tuffo di Suarez... Adesso è a 8 punti dall'Arsenal.


----------



## Frikez (19 Gennaio 2014)

Quel mezzo giocatore di Cazorla l'ha messa 2 volte oggi


----------



## O Animal (19 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quel mezzo giocatore di Cazorla l'ha messa 2 volte oggi



El Shaarawy dovrebbe studiarsi le sue partite dalla mattina alla sera... Un po' come tutto il Milan quelle dell'Arsenal d'altronde...


----------



## Hammer (19 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool ha pareggiato scandalosamente 2 a 2 in casa contro l'Aston Villa grazie ad un tuffo di Suarez... Adesso è a 8 punti dall'Arsenal.



Benissimo. Benissimo


----------



## Frikez (19 Gennaio 2014)

5 vittorie e un pareggio per gli Spurs sotto la gestione Sherwood.


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ma vogliamo parlare dell'intervento di Wes Brown su Ramirez?!??! Manco fischiato il fallo  
Io LOVVO la EPL,però diamine.....sono fissati coi simulatori e li ucciderebbero manco fossero il peggior tumore sulla faccia della terra,poi però interventi del genere sono considerati folklore a momenti


----------



## pennyhill (21 Gennaio 2014)

Quanto segna Negredo?


----------



## Frikez (22 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Quanto segna Negredo?



Troppo.

Lo Squalo


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quel mezzo giocatore di Cazorla l'ha messa 2 volte oggi



io sono uno di quelli che dice che è un mezzo giocatore, però ti dico anche che cazorla è molto meglio ad esempio di mata, che trovo sopravvalutatissimo, infatti quest'anno mourinho non mi sorprende che non lo faccia giocare, ha un ottima tecnica ma è prevedibilissimo


----------



## O Animal (25 Gennaio 2014)

Il City sta perdendo in casa 2 a 0 contro il Watford al quarto turno di FA Cup... micidiale come questa coppa sia sempre così incredibile...

Aggiornamento:

Grazie alla tripletta di Aguero al 59', al 79' e al 92' e al gol di Kolarov all'87' il risultato è stato ribaltato: 4 a 2...


----------



## Frikez (25 Gennaio 2014)

C'avrei giurato che il City avrebbe rimontato.

Poi vabbè hanno messo dentro il Kun


----------



## Aragorn (26 Gennaio 2014)

In questo turno il West Ham ha perso 3 a 1, ma vedrete dalla prossima settimana come cambieranno le cose con l'innesto di Nocerinho


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Che brutto Arsenal.


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Giroud *_*

2-1 Cazorla. Incredibile come l'arsenal abbia cambiato la partita in poco più di 5 minuti dal secondo tempo, grandi.

2-2, partita clamorosa.


----------



## Frikez (28 Gennaio 2014)

L'entrata di Flamini ROTFL


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'entrata di Flamini ROTFL


Il ritorno del macellaio  .

Domani il City ha la grande occasione.


----------



## Tobi (29 Gennaio 2014)

Salvo suicidi il city è la squadra favorita per vincere la premier.
E mi sa che in champions manderà a casa il barcellona


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Io ho come la sensazione che Mourinho lo metterà in quel posto a tutti.


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io ho come la sensazione che Mourinho lo metterà in quel posto a tutti.



Anche per me, il Chelsea da quando è tornato ad avere una solidità difensiva tipica delle squadre di Mou concede pochissimo agli avversari, poi davanti ha 3 trequartisti clamorosi.


----------



## Dexter (29 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'entrata di Flamini ROTFL


E pensa che da noi dopo De Jong sarebbe il centrocampista migliore.


----------



## Van The Man (29 Gennaio 2014)

Il Liverpool è l'elogio dell'eterno contropiede, alla faccia degli scienziati del calcio del terzo millennio, tutti statistiche sul possesso palla e tiki taka.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2014)

Arsenal che combini...meglio l'Arsenal che i Sceicchi e Mourinho

prendete Diego Costa salami


----------



## mandraghe (29 Gennaio 2014)

Come al solito quando si arriva al dunque l'Arsenal e Wenger si sciolgono, una storia già vista purtroppo, e si che ci speravo che quest'anno fosse stato l'anno buono, ora devo sperare in Pellegrini, però son convinto che Mou se lo metterà in saccoccia purtroppo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2014)

City capolista, schiantato il Tottenham 5-1.


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2014)

Voglio la gif di Eto'o che segna a gioco fermo prima che Adrian rinviasse


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Tottenham City 1-5
Il Chelsea pareggia 0-0 in casa contro l West Ham

City in testa alla classifica. Superato l'Arsenal.*


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Bella lotta. Anche se preferisco che l'arsenal vinca il campionato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2014)

ahahah ma il Tottenham in casa ne prende sempre 5?


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2014)

Attenzione,ha segnato Jojo


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Gennaio 2014)

Come previsto,il City è troppo forte


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2014)

bellissima e combattutissima la Premier quest'anno


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io ho come la sensazione che Mourinho lo metterà in quel posto a tutti.



Ovviamente ho parlato ed il Chelsea, dopo aver dominato la partita, pareggia


----------



## mandraghe (30 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Come al solito quando si arriva al dunque l'Arsenal e Wenger si sciolgono, una storia già vista purtroppo, e si che ci speravo che quest'anno fosse stato l'anno buono, ora devo sperare in Pellegrini,* però son convinto che Mou se lo metterà in saccoccia purtroppo...*





Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente ho parlato ed il Chelsea, dopo aver dominato la partita, pareggia



Gliel'abbiamo tirata


----------



## Serginho (30 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Come al solito quando si arriva al dunque l'Arsenal e Wenger si sciolgono, una storia già vista purtroppo, e si che ci speravo che quest'anno fosse stato l'anno buono, ora devo sperare in Pellegrini, però son convinto che Mou se lo metterà in saccoccia purtroppo...



Guarda che il campionato finisce a Maggio


----------



## Serginho (30 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> E pensa che da noi dopo De Jong sarebbe il centrocampista migliore.



Ma dove?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Gennaio 2014)

lunedi City-Chelsea!


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2014)

Altra giro altra sconfitta per il Manchester United


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2014)

Moyes è l'Allegri inglese.


----------



## iceman. (1 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Moyes è l'Allegri inglese.



Da sempre che lo dico..
Scommetto che i tifosi non lo possono vedere manco in cartolina


----------



## Serginho (1 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Moyes è l'Allegri inglese.



Anche Pardew non scherza. Gioco brutto, quasi tutto fisico e non vince un derby manco sotto tortura. Noi perdiamo con l'Inter che fa schifo, ma il Newcastle le prende dal Sunderland che è una squadra scandalosa


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Moyes è l'Allegri inglese.



Molto peggio non scherziamo..

Alllegri non poteva contare su Rooney, RVP, Januaj Mata... Moyes è molto peggio Tra l'altro hanno speso 60/70 mil

Allegher ha questa attenuante dai

Ma cosa aspettano a silurarlo? Una squadra che ha vinto il titolo e l'anno dopo sta a vagare in quella posizione


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2014)

City sempre favorito purtroppo...forza Arsenal!


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2014)

*Tripletta di Hazard. Chelsea in testa alla Premier League *


----------



## raducioiu (8 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Moyes
> Ma cosa aspettano a silurarlo?



Gli hanno genialmente fatto un contratto di 6 anni...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Febbraio 2014)

City ancora favorito, ma il Chelsea ha Mourinho


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2014)

ma Liverpool arsenal 5-1 ?  reds pazzeschi.


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> City ancora favorito, ma il Chelsea ha Mourinho



E' inutile, è il migliore al mondo, scommetto che il Chelsea con un altro allenatore non sarebbe primo, manco con Guardiola.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Febbraio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E' inutile, è il migliore al mondo, scommetto che il Chelsea con un altro allenatore non sarebbe primo, manco con Guardiola.



sicuro...Mourinho con il City avrebbe fatto 70 punti ora


----------



## O Animal (9 Febbraio 2014)

Eeeee boommmmmmm...

Ma vi rendete conto della rosa del Chelsea??? 

Portieri: Cech, Schwarzer, Hilario
Difensori: David Luiz, Cahill, Terry, Kalas, Cole, Ivanovic, Azpilicueta
Centrocampisti: Obi Mikel, Matic, Ramires, Lampard, van Ginkel, Oscar, Hazar, Salah, Willian, Schurrle
Attaccanti:Torres, Ba, Eto'o

Se Mourinho è un genio Rodgers cos'è che ha una rosa che vale meno della metà di quella del Chelsea? Dio in terra?

Da come parlate sembra che Mourinho alleni il Newcastle quando in realtà l'80% dei suoi giocatori giocherà i mondiali titolare per la propria nazionale...


----------



## #Dodo90# (9 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Eeeee boommmmmmm...
> 
> Ma vi rendete conto della rosa del Chelsea???
> 
> ...


Appunto. La rosa del Chelsea non è certo inferiore a quella del City


----------



## Frikez (9 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Eeeee boommmmmmm...
> 
> Ma vi rendete conto della rosa del Chelsea???
> 
> ...



Ma scherzi? Con 4 mediocri al Real è riuscito a vincere un campionato e una coppa del Re in 3 anni, è il top 

Comunque la rosa dell'Arsenal è sullo stesso livello


----------



## Emanuele (9 Febbraio 2014)

Secondo me Wenger quest'anno sta facendo un mezzo miracolo vista la rosa: il portiere e la difesa dei gunners sono inguardabili, quasi al livello dei nostri, il centrocampo è ottimo ma ha subito assenze pesantissime tra infortuni (ramsey) e squalifiche (wilshere), e infine l'attacco Giroud, Podolski, Bentdner è decisamente mediocre. City e Chelsea hanno due squadre decisamente superiori.


----------



## Dexter (9 Febbraio 2014)

Sopravvalutate la rosa del Chelsea. E' composta da ragazzini che non hanno ancora dimostrato niente e giocano con Eto'o prima punta (e adesso voglio vedere chi ha il coraggio di venirmi a raccontare che questo Eto'o è una prima punta adatta per vincere una Premier). Sfido a tenere un gruppo cosi giovani e talentuoso unito,non scherziamo. Mourinho sta facendo un lavoro pazzesco. Anche per quanto riguarda la crescita individuale dei giocatori: Hazard sta diventando un fenomeno,Luiz sta finalmente giocando bene schierato a centrocampo,il povero Cahill finalmente titolare,Azpilicueta cresciuto tantissimo. Tira fuori il meglio dei singoli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Febbraio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sopravvalutate la rosa del Chelsea. E' composta da ragazzini che non hanno ancora dimostrato niente e giocano con Eto'o prima punta (e adesso voglio vedere chi ha il coraggio di venirmi a raccontare che questo Eto'o è una prima punta adatta per vincere una Premier). Sfido a tenere un gruppo cosi giovani e talentuoso unito,non scherziamo. Mourinho sta facendo un lavoro pazzesco. Anche per quanto riguarda la crescita individuale dei giocatori: Hazard sta diventando un fenomeno,Luiz sta finalmente giocando bene schierato a centrocampo,il povero Cahill finalmente titolare,Azpilicueta cresciuto tantissimo. Tira fuori il meglio dei singoli.



vero...poi si affidano ancora a Lampard 35enne (con tutto il rispetto)...sono tutti dei ragazzini che ancora non hanno fatto niente
il City ha una rosa pazzesca...Yaya Tourè, David Silva e Aguero fanno la differenza


----------



## Frikez (9 Febbraio 2014)

Non sono ragazzini, al limite si può parlare di un mix tra vecchi e giovani dato che tra i titolari c'è gente come Cech Ivanovic Terry Lampard Ramires più Cahill ed Eto'o.

Poi Hazard, Willian ed Oscar non sono 18 anni alla prima esperienza importante.


----------



## O Animal (9 Febbraio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sopravvalutate la rosa del Chelsea. E' composta da ragazzini che non hanno ancora dimostrato niente e giocano con Eto'o prima punta (e adesso voglio vedere chi ha il coraggio di venirmi a raccontare che questo Eto'o è una prima punta adatta per vincere una Premier). Sfido a tenere un gruppo cosi giovani e talentuoso unito,non scherziamo. Mourinho sta facendo un lavoro pazzesco. Anche per quanto riguarda la crescita individuale dei giocatori: Hazard sta diventando un fenomeno,Luiz sta finalmente giocando bene schierato a centrocampo,il povero Cahill finalmente titolare,Azpilicueta cresciuto tantissimo. Tira fuori il meglio dei singoli.



Credo invece che sia tu a sottovalutarla, i "giovani" hanno vinto l'Europa League l'anno scorso e sarebbero tutti titolari in una qualsiasi squadra del mondo (e ripeto che lo saranno delle loro rispettive nazionali al mondiale 2014).

Eto'o prima punta è solo una scelta di Mourinho, non di certo dettata da una rosa misera ma da una sua convinzione di gioco altrimenti se avesse avuto bisogno di una prima punta seria non avrebbe investito 130 milioni di euro per prendere Schurrle, van Gikel, Cuevas, Perica, Willian, Atsu, Traore, Matic, Salah e Zouma... ed avrebbe speso i 130 milioni per Cristiano Ronaldo o chi per lui...


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Credo invece che sia tu a sottovalutarla, i "giovani" hanno vinto l'Europa League l'anno scorso e sarebbero tutti titolari in una qualsiasi squadra del mondo (e ripeto che lo saranno delle loro rispettive nazionali al mondiale 2014).
> 
> Eto'o prima punta è solo una scelta di Mourinho, non di certo dettata da una rosa misera ma da una sua convinzione di gioco altrimenti se avesse avuto bisogno di una prima punta seria non avrebbe investito 130 milioni di euro per prendere Schurrle, van Gikel, Cuevas, Perica, Willian, Atsu, Traore, Matic, Salah e Zouma... ed avrebbe speso i 130 milioni per Cristiano Ronaldo o chi per lui...



Quoto tutto.Qua Mourinho viene spacciato per un genio che fa le nozze con i fichi secchi...


----------



## mandraghe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto.Qua Mourinho viene spacciato per un genio che fa le nozze con i fichi secchi...



Beh tra Real Inter e 2 volte Chelsea non credo che abbia speso meno di 5-600 milioni, proprio con i fichi secchi


----------



## pennyhill (9 Febbraio 2014)

Il Chelsea ha 4 under 25 che giocano con continuità: Azpilicueta, Hazard, Oscar e Schurrle (con i primi due che fanno i pro da anni, Hazard 23enne, da professionista ha giocato 70 partite in meno del quasi 30enne Pazzini) ed in teoria avrebbe la rosa con l'età media più alta di tutta la premier. Per l'ultima cosa, avere 2 portieri 40enni aiuta , ma comunque non è una squadra inesperta, anzi.


----------



## Frikez (9 Febbraio 2014)

Lo United bene come al solito.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Febbraio 2014)

Rimonta in due minuti per lo United.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lo United bene come al solito.



hanno appena segnato


----------



## Frikez (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> hanno appena segnato



Ho visto


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Febbraio 2014)

Mamma mia pareggio del Fulham al 94 lol


----------



## Frikez (9 Febbraio 2014)

Vidic peggio di Mexes, dio mio che cesso


----------



## mandraghe (9 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Vidic peggio di Mexes, dio mio che cesso



Si sta preparando per l'Inter


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Febbraio 2014)

Moyes


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Febbraio 2014)

Il Chelsea ha pareggiato domani il City mette la freccia


----------



## Aragorn (11 Febbraio 2014)

Il Chelsea nel finale oltre a subire il pareggio ha addirittura rischiato di perdere. 

PS stasera Cech versione Abbiati


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Febbraio 2014)

City e PSG quest'anno fanno proprio paura


----------



## Liuke (12 Febbraio 2014)

Gerrard ha appena fatto un assist da fantascienza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Febbraio 2014)

Maro che fondoschiena Mou, gol vittoria al 92° con Terry.


----------



## BB7 (22 Febbraio 2014)

hahahah Mou é un boss mette tutti in attacco e gli va sempre bene


----------



## Frikez (22 Febbraio 2014)

Mamma mia come gioca l'Arsenal, se solo avesse 2 centrali di livello.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mamma mia come gioca l'Arsenal, se solo avesse 2 centrali di livello.



se solo avesse un allenatore bravo...ma va bene anche uno come me, come te...almeno io vinco a carte, Wenger manco quello


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Febbraio 2014)

wella che gol di Giaccherini, intanto il City avanti grazie a Toure.


----------



## Frikez (23 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se solo avesse un allenatore bravo...ma va bene anche uno come me, come te...almeno io vinco a carte, Wenger manco quello



Bah, alla fine rimane uno dei tecnici più preparati d'Oltremanica, avrà vinto poco negli ultimi anni ma c'è da dire che non hai mai avuto dei fenomeni assoluti e quei pochi come Henry, Fabregas e Van Persie li ha praticamente "creati" lui.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Febbraio 2014)

Wenger e' un grande. Non e' certamente colpa sua se l'Arsenal non vince da quasi una decade.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bah, alla fine rimane uno dei tecnici più preparati d'Oltremanica, avrà vinto poco negli ultimi anni ma c'è da dire che non hai mai avuto dei fenomeni assoluti e quei pochi come Henry, Fabregas e Van Persie li ha praticamente "creati" lui.



creati lui in che senso? Se uno è forte è forte...quei 3 fanno la differenza ovunque, i giocatori come dici tu "creati" sono quelli tipo dell'Udinese, alcuni del Barcellona giocatori che rendono in un contesto perfetto, ma al di fuori di quella squadra combinano poco come Bojan, Dani Alves con il Brasile, i 3 difensori giuventini della Nazionale


----------



## Frikez (23 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> creati lui in che senso? Se uno è forte è forte...quei 3 fanno la differenza ovunque, i giocatori come dici tu "creati" sono quelli tipo dell'Udinese, alcuni del Barcellona giocatori che rendono in un contesto perfetto, ma al di fuori di quella squadra combinano poco come Bojan, Dani Alves con il Brasile, i 3 difensori giuventini della Nazionale



Creati nel senso che quando arrivarono all'Arsenal era giovanissimi e non avevano ancora dimostrato nulla..la politica dell'Arsenal è quella di prendere i migliori giovani in circolazione spendendo poco o nulla, aspettando che esplodano come nel caso di Van Persie che quando arrivò in Inghilterra non era nessuno, idem Adebayor o Song. A differenza dell'Udinese vanno anche su prospetti già conosciuti come Walcott o Chamberlain sganciando cifre considerevoli e chiaramente fatturando tanto hanno la possibilità di prendere giocatori affermati come nel caso di Arteta, Ozil, Cazorla mentre il resto finisce nell'Academy e nelle strutture come lo stadio o a potenziare la rete di osservatori che ha permesso di scovare talenti del calibro di Wilshere, Ramsey, Gnabry e via dicendo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Creati nel senso che quando arrivarono all'Arsenal era giovanissimi e non avevano ancora dimostrato nulla..la politica dell'Arsenal è quella di prendere i migliori giovani in circolazione spendendo poco o nulla, aspettando che esplodano come nel caso di Van Persie che quando arrivò in Inghilterra non era nessuno, idem Adebayor o Song. A differenza dell'Udinese vanno anche su prospetti già conosciuti come Walcott o Chamberlain sganciando cifre considerevoli e chiaramente fatturando tanto hanno la possibilità di prendere giocatori affermati come nel caso di Arteta, Ozil, Cazorla mentre il resto finisce nell'Academy e nelle strutture come lo stadio o a potenziare la rete di osservatori che ha permesso di scovare talenti del calibro di Wilshere, Ramsey, Gnabry e via dicendo.



ok, ma non si può dire che l'ha creati lui


----------



## Frikez (23 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ok, ma non si può dire che l'ha creati lui



Sono esplosi sotto Wenger, questo intendevo.


----------



## O Animal (1 Marzo 2014)

Continuatemi a tessere le lodi del maestro di Setubal ma vedere una squadra con Ramires, Matic, Schurrle, Oscar e Hazard giocare a calcio peggio del Siena mi fa solo ribollire il sangue...


----------



## mandraghe (1 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Continuatemi a tessere le lodi del maestro di Setubal ma vedere una squadra con Ramires, Matic, Schurrle, Oscar e Hazard giocare a calcio peggio del Siena mi fa solo ribollire il sangue...



Beh è come avere Ozil, Di Maria, Kedhira, Xabi Alonso, Coentrao, Kakà...e mettere Pepe a centrocampo


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Marzo 2014)

*Chelsea in vantaggio con Shurrle.*



O Animal ha scritto:


> Continuatemi a tessere le lodi del maestro di Setubal ma vedere una squadra con Ramires, Matic, Schurrle, Oscar e Hazard giocare a calcio peggio del Siena mi fa solo ribollire il sangue...



Ma nessuno penso che abbia mai detto che sia un esteta. Però è un vincente, soprattutto nei big match (difficilmente li sbaglia).


----------



## O Animal (1 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Chelsea in vantaggio con Shurrle.*
> Ma nessuno penso che abbia mai detto che sia un esteta. Però è un vincente, soprattutto nei big match (difficilmente li sbaglia).



Si ma ha dei giocatori che potrebbero reinventare il calcio totale di Michels e lui li fa giocare come la peggiore delle provinciali... Ha vinto tanto dove ha fatto giocare peggio ma guardando la qualità e il costo dei 100 e passa giocatori che ha allenato trovo veramente scandaloso che non sia mai riuscito a dare un'impronta di gioco da nessuna parte.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Si ma ha dei giocatori che potrebbero reinventare il calcio totale di Michels e lui li fa giocare come la peggiore delle provinciali... Ha vinto tanto dove ha fatto giocare peggio ma guardando la qualità e il costo dei 100 e passa giocatori che ha allenato trovo veramente scandaloso che *non sia mai riuscito a dare un'impronta di gioco da nessuna parte.*



Solita storia...Per me vedere una squadra organizzatissima (sì, anche il catenaccio del Camp Nou), è un gioco, magari meno estetico di quello di Guardiola, ma è comunque un'impronta dell'allenatore. Lo stesso vale per Mazzarri, anche (nel suo mondo piccolo piccolo).


----------



## O Animal (1 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Solita storia...Per me vedere una squadra organizzatissima (sì, anche il catenaccio del Camp Nou), è un gioco, magari meno estetico di quello di Guardiola, ma è comunque un'impronta dell'allenatore. Lo stesso vale per Mazzarri, anche (nel suo mondo piccolo piccolo).



*2 a 0 e 3 a 0 sempre di Shurrle su grandi assist di Hazard e di Torres.*

Forse essendo cresciuto in un tempo di calcio più estetico ho un metro di paragone troppo duro per il calcio organizzato di Mourinho o di Mazzarri... Ma senza parlare di Michels o di Sacchi ricordo il calcio organizzato di Lippi che onestamente dava chilometri di piste sia a Mazzarri, che a Conte, che a Mourinho...


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *2 a 0 e 3 a 0 sempre di Shurrle su grandi assist di Hazard e di Torres.*
> 
> Forse essendo cresciuto in un tempo di calcio più estetico ho un metro di paragone troppo duro per il calcio organizzato di Mourinho o di Mazzarri... Ma senza parlare di Michels o di Sacchi ricordo il calcio organizzato di Lippi che onestamente dava chilometri di piste sia a Mazzarri, che a Conte, che a Mourinho...



Ma infatti tatticamente parlando non è la creme della creme. E' un fenomeno soprattutto in tutto il resto. Soppesando pregi e difetti, lo considero un grande allenatore.


----------



## Frikez (1 Marzo 2014)

Tripletta del crucco, se non è l'anno di Mou questo


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Marzo 2014)

Nel frattempo Pardew rifila una craniata ad un giocatore dell'Hull City


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Marzo 2014)

Il Liverpool sta vincendo 2-0 sul campo del Southampton ed è momentaneamente secondo a 4 punti dal Chelsea. We believe


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2014)

Davvero bello questo campionato.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2014)

L'Arsenal, come detto qualche tempo fa, nel momento topico toppa alla grande


----------



## Frikez (3 Marzo 2014)

Carroll contro l'Everton c'ha rimesso un dito


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Continuatemi a tessere le lodi del maestro di Setubal ma vedere una squadra con Ramires, Matic, Schurrle, Oscar e Hazard giocare a calcio peggio del Siena mi fa solo ribollire il sangue...



Beh,sei in malafede


----------



## O Animal (4 Marzo 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Beh,sei in malafede



Più che altro credo che sia tu ad essere troppo accecato d'amore a causa del triplete... Da osservatore esterno e disinteressato l'osservazione che ho fatto è più che corretta...


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Più che altro credo che sia tu ad essere troppo accecato d'amore a causa del triplete... *Da osservatore esterno e disinteressato* l'osservazione che ho fatto è più che corretta...



Un osservatore esterno e disinteressato dovrebbe essere un NON juventino,milanista,romanista


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2014)

Bella l'esultanza di Eto'o


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2014)

Il tottenham ha venduto la partita di sicuro dai.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2014)

Per carità il City già in 10 dopo 9 minuti espulso Kompany che fenomeno  , salta cosi Arsenal e United di sicuro.


----------



## O Animal (15 Marzo 2014)

Villa, Villa, Villa, Villa, Villa, Villa, Villa...


----------



## Frikez (16 Marzo 2014)

#rigoreperireds


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2014)

Il Liverpool quest'anno sono una grande bella squadra.. mi sa che stanno per tornare..

Guarda caso stanno facendo una grande stagione e guarda caso non sono andati inEl, negli anni scorsi con quella zavorra finivano male


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Marzo 2014)

Steve G 

Almeno c'è il Liverpool che quest'anno mi dà qualche soddisfazione


----------



## Frikez (16 Marzo 2014)

Bene Vidic, grande acquisto 

Solo 3 rigori per il Liverpool, battuto il record all time di rigori in una stagione di Premier


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Marzo 2014)

lo united sta facendo una stagione deprimente tipo la nostra, con la differenza che loro hanno fatto mercato spendendo tantissimo: mata, fellaini...


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> lo united sta facendo una stagione deprimente tipo la nostra, con la differenza che loro hanno fatto mercato spendendo tantissimo: mata, fellaini...


Giusto

Poi hanno anche Rooney in squadra...

Moyes si è confermato peggiore di Allegri


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Marzo 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> lo united sta facendo una stagione deprimente tipo la nostra, con la differenza che loro hanno fatto mercato spendendo tantissimo: mata, fellaini...



si sapeva dal 2011 che questa squadra fosse scarsa, in Finale contro il Barcellona tutti dicevamo (anche le tv) che l'unico Campione è Rooney e non sbagliavamo...e c'è chi dice che Ferguson non è uno dei migliori allenatori della storia...l'anno scorso co ste pipp e ha stravinto la Premier


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si sapeva dal 2011 che questa squadra fosse scarsa, in Finale contro il Barcellona tutti dicevamo (anche le tv) che l'unico Campione è Rooney e non sbagliavamo...e c'è chi dice che Ferguson non è uno dei migliori allenatori della storia...l'anno scorso co ste pipp e ha stravinto la Premier



mah, scarsa è una parola grossa, sicuramente non sono a livello di semifinaliste di Champions ma guardavo la formazione di oggi: 7-8 giocatori da noi sarebbero titolarissimi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Marzo 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mah, scarsa è una parola grossa, sicuramente non sono a livello di semifinaliste di Champions ma guardavo la formazione di oggi: 7-8 giocatori da noi sarebbero titolarissimi.



vabbè da noi anche tutta la Roma più qualche panchinaro sarebbero titorali, ma loro a differenza nostra sono ricchi e potrebbero puntare benissimo alla Champions volendo...difesa e centrocampo inguardabili, solo l'attacco è ottimo


----------



## Frikez (16 Marzo 2014)

Certa gente ha vinto talmente tanto che ormai è sazia, infatti stanno cercando di liberarsi dei vecchi a cominciare da Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra mentre Giggs si ritirerà ma la base da cui ripartire (Rooney, Van Persie, Welbeck, Januzaj, Mata, Jones, Fellaini, De Gea) è ottima, ovviamente devono fare un certo tipo di mercato, cosa che la scorsa estate non hanno fatto nonostante mille proclami.


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Marzo 2014)

Se lo United è scarso siamo freschi... Hanno bisogno di qualche acquisto mirato in difesa in difesa visto che molti sono a fine carriera, ma la base è una delle migliori d'Europa. In attacco, poi, ci saranno 5-6 squadre superiori, non di più.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Marzo 2014)

Toure porta a casa il pallone  gran gol il 3°.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Marzo 2014)

Tripla pure per Suarez che giocatore


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Marzo 2014)

Gol incredibile da centrocampo di Rooney


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Marzo 2014)

Il Liverpool c'è, speriamo che City e Chelsea rallentino un pò


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Marzo 2014)

Il Chelsea  ha perso 1-0 contro il crystal palace


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Marzo 2014)

Il Profeta di Setubal ha perso contro il Crystal Palace quartultimo in classifica.
Magari doveva aspettare un po' prima di sfottere Benitez e Gonde


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Marzo 2014)

I Reds, in attesa che il City recuperi le due partite, domani potrebbero portarsi in testa alla Premier 

L'Arsenal si limiterà a perdere o ne prenderà a vagonate?  Per loro oggi è l'ultima chiamata, se non vincono sono fuori dai giochi.


----------



## Serginho (29 Marzo 2014)

Eagles! grande Crystal Palace


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Marzo 2014)

mi date qualche motivo per preferire City e Liverpool al Chelsea??


----------



## O Animal (29 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mi date qualche motivo per preferire City e Liverpool al Chelsea??



Non gli allena Mourinho...  

Per preferire il Liverpool sulle altre due ti dico che non sono posseduti da un oligarca e da un monarca... Hanno molta più storia degli altri 2 club e non costruita grazie agli sugardaddy... Gerrard non ha mai vinto una Premier e se la merita come pochi altri... Gerrard, Suarez e il Liverpool sono tra le cose più odiate nel Regno Unito..

Non vedo proprio come poteresti preferire una delle altre due squadre spocchiose e arroganti come poche altre sulla terra... A meno che non ti piacciano le società degli sugardaddy... Real, PSG, Chelsea e City... Forse un'idea c'è l'ho...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non gli allena Mourinho...
> 
> Per preferire il Liverpool sulle altre due ti dico che non sono posseduti da un oligarca e da un monarca... Hanno molta più storia degli altri 2 club e non costruita grazie agli sugardaddy... Danglish è una leggenda vivente... Gerrard non ha mai vinto una Premier e se la merita come pochi altri... Gerrard, Suarez e il Liverpool sono tra le cose più odiate nel Regno Unito..
> 
> Non vedo proprio come poteresti preferire una delle altre due squadre spocchiose e arroganti come poche altre sulla terra... A meno che non ti piacciano le società degli sugardaddy... Real, PSG, Chelsea e City... Forse un'idea c'è l'ho...



Mourinho basta che non vince la Champions...

il Chelsea si è allenata da Mourinho, ma sono un bel gruppo e c'è Hazard

il Liverpool l'ho odiato da Istanbul 2005 fino all'anno scorso...quest'anno mi sta piacendo perchè c'è Suarez (oltre a Gerrard)
E' un club con tanta storia, ma il mio club preferito Inglese sono proprio i rivali del Manchester United

il Manchester City non mi è simpatico perchè è appunto di un Arabo (che in generale non li odio, anzi...) che nel Calcio li odio

quindi mesà che devo tifare per forza Chelsea...perchè il Manchester United dorme mentre l'Arsenal non ce la farà mai


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mi date qualche motivo per preferire City e Liverpool al Chelsea??



Aldilà della finale di Istanbul, non vedo come preferire quelle 2 al Liverpool sinceramente 

Nonostante non vincano la Premier da quasi 25 anni, fino a 2-3 anni fa erano il club inglese con più trofei. Parliamo di un club che ha fatto la storia di questo sport, uno dei pochi club, insieme ad altri 4-5 secondo me, che possono essere definiti leggendari. Non c'è proprio confronto con City, Chelsea, Arsenal, ma anche United


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Marzo 2014)

Sto Brendan Rodgers credevo un mediocre.. invece quest'anno ha costruito una squadra pazzesca.. Il Liverpool rischia di vincere la Premier..

Meno male che i Reds avevano fatto la nostra fine


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Marzo 2014)

cavolo, quest'anno la premier è troppo bella


----------



## Frikez (29 Marzo 2014)

Sto iniziando ad amare Silva, che giocatore pazzesco  



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il Profeta di Setubal ha perso contro il Crystal Palace quartultimo in classifica.
> Magari doveva aspettare un po' prima di sfottere Benitez e Gonde



Se riesce a perdere la Premier dopo essere stato in testa vincendo praticamente tutti gli scontri diretti e soprattutto con una campagna acquisti sontuosa andrebbe cacciato a pedate nel sedere.


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sto iniziando ad amare Silva, che giocatore pazzesco
> 
> 
> 
> Se riesce a perdere la Premier dopo essere stato in testa vincendo praticamente tutti gli scontri diretti e soprattutto con una campagna acquisti sontuosa andrebbe cacciato a pedate nel sedere.



Allora ad Ancelotti che devono fare?!? 

Discorsi assurdi,questa EPL è pazzesca e ultracompetitiva,non è uno scandalo non vincere


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sto iniziando ad amare Silva, che giocatore pazzesco
> 
> 
> 
> Se riesce a perdere la Premier dopo essere stato in testa vincendo praticamente tutti gli scontri diretti e soprattutto con una campagna acquisti sontuosa andrebbe cacciato a pedate nel sedere.



Ma sei matto!?!? La squadra non è costruita per vincere!


----------



## Frikez (29 Marzo 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Allora ad Ancelotti che devono fare?!?
> 
> Discorsi assurdi,questa EPL è pazzesca e ultracompetitiva,non è uno scandalo non vincere



Infatti Ancelotti è stato cacciato da Abramovich per molto meno, non venirmi a dire che quella Premier era qualitativamente inferiore a questa 




Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma sei matto!?!? La squadra non è costruita per vincere!



Sono i favoriti per vincere l'anno prossimo (cit. José)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Aldilà della finale di Istanbul, non vedo come preferire quelle 2 al Liverpool sinceramente
> 
> Nonostante non vincano la Premier da quasi 25 anni, fino a 2-3 anni fa erano il club inglese con più trofei. Parliamo di un club che ha fatto la storia di questo sport, uno dei pochi club, insieme ad altri 4-5 secondo me, che possono essere definiti leggendari. Non c'è proprio confronto con City, Chelsea, Arsenal, ma anche United



ei ei...parli così perchè sei un tifoso Reds, ma il paragone con il Manchester United si può fare...anni 60 il Manchester leggendario di Best, Charlton, Law vince la prima Coppa Campioni inglese. Anni 70-80 dominio assoluto Liverpool, ma anni 90-2000 dominio assoluto Manchester United
certo le 2 Champions in più e le 3 Coppe Uefa pesano, ma anche il Manchester è leggenda


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ei ei...parli così perchè sei un tifoso Reds, ma il paragone con il Manchester United si può fare...anni 60 il Manchester leggendario di Best, Charlton, Law vince la prima Coppa Campioni inglese. Anni 70-80 dominio assoluto Liverpool, ma anni 90-2000 dominio assoluto Manchester United
> certo le 2 Champions in più e le 3 Coppe Uefa pesano, ma anche il Manchester è leggenda


A livello internazionale non c'è proprio paragone, fino a 4-5 anni fa lo Uniteed aveva le Champions del Nottingham Forrest... 

A livello nazionale, ripeto, anche se non stanno attraversando il loro momento migliore, fino a 2-3 anni fa erano il club inglese con più trofei, nonostante lo United negli ultimi anni stia dominando.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> A livello internazionale non c'è proprio paragone, fino a 4-5 anni fa lo Uniteed aveva le Champions del Nottingham Forrest...
> 
> A livello nazionale, ripeto, anche se non stanno attraversando il loro momento migliore, fino a 2-3 anni fa erano il club inglese con più trofei, nonostante lo United negli ultimi anni stia dominando.



a livello internazionale si le 2 Champions pesano l'ho detto...cmq sia non tiferò Liverpool
può vincere pure il Chelsea la Premier per me


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2014)

Quest'anno la Liga e la Premier League sono da urlo. Si deciderà tutto all'ultima giornata o quasi.

Continuo a pensare che in Premier alla fine vincerà il Chelsea.


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2014)

*Mourinho: "Siamo fuori dalla lotta al titolo, ormai è impossibile."* 

Dio quanto è ridicolo quest'uomo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Mourinho: "Siamo fuori dalla lotta al titolo, ormai è impossibile."*
> 
> Dio quanto è ridicolo quest'uomo.



che vigliacco...qualcuno deve fargli notare la rosa che ha e i soldi che ha speso Abramovich

basta spero nel Manchester City quest'anno


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> i soldi che ha speso Handanovic



Fixed


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Fixed



sto ridendo come un pazzo ahah


----------



## andre (30 Marzo 2014)

Il Liverpool sta vincendo 2-0 con il Tottenham, per ora Suarez spettacolare.
Se dovesse vincere il Liverpool sarebbe in testa alla classifica


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2014)

il Liverpool è lanciatissimo, avanti così.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Marzo 2014)

Liverpool in vetta alla Premier e tra due settimane il City viene ad Anfield


----------



## Hammer (30 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Mourinho: "Siamo fuori dalla lotta al titolo, ormai è impossibile."*
> 
> Dio quanto è ridicolo quest'uomo.



Ridicolo. Come quando diceva che non aveva le punte. Ridicolo


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2014)

Liverpool campione imho..

Pazzesco il lavoro fatto da Rogers. Davvero pazzesco...


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Marzo 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Liverpool campione imho..
> 
> Pazzesco il lavoro fatto da Rogers. Davvero pazzesco...



Vero,ma la differenza GROSSA la sta facendo Suarez.
Cioè,29 gol in 27 partite *in Premier League*.È a meno tre dal record di Shearer e Ronaldo...
Detto ciò,vedo ancora il City davanti,vediamo cosa succede nello scontro diretto.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vero,ma la differenza GROSSA la sta facendo Suarez.
> Cioè,29 gol in 27 partite *in Premier League*.È a meno tre dal record di Shearer e Ronaldo...
> Detto ciò,vedo ancora il City davanti,vediamo cosa succede nello scontro diretto.



Suarez è un mostro, prego che con l'Italia canni la partita.. 29 gol in 27 partite in Premier.. se arriva a 35/40 entro la fine della Premier..dovrebbero darli il pallone d'oro l'anno prossimo.. 

Comunque Rodgerd ha dato solidità a questa squadra..ha trovato un Suarez pazzesco.. ma è riuscito a mettere Sturridge nel meccanismo

Coutinho un altro di quelli che l'inter non ha saputo crederci.. sta facendo una stagione pazzesca
C'è una solidità incredibile.. attaccano tutti e difendono tutti..


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2014)

Sono convinta che sarà lotta a due City-Chelsea.


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2014)

Sturridge è forte forte, ad avercelo.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Marzo 2014)

Sturridge è assolutamente imprendibile. Madò.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Marzo 2014)

Liverpool e Atletico campione sarebbero un bello spot per il calcio


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Marzo 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Liverpool e Atletico campione sarebbero un bello spot per il calcio



eh anche la Roma lo sarebbe...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> eh anche la Roma lo sarebbe...



Esatto...la Roma può perdere lo Scudetto facendo tranquillamente 85 punti...con 85 punti lo vinci sempre...

è difficile dire chi è favorito
il Liverpool è primo e fra 2 settimane giocheranno in casa contro il City

il Chelsea è un bel gruppo e ha l'Allenatore migliore tra le 3 (per me il numero 1 al Mondo)

il Manchester City ha la rosa più forte e se vince le 2 partite da recuperare va primo in Classifica


----------



## 666psycho (30 Marzo 2014)

io spero che vinca o liverpool o manchester city... il chelsea di murinho non lo sopporto...


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Marzo 2014)

Forza Liverpool!
Spero proprio sia l'anno dei reds, sarebbe stupendo alla faccia di City e Chelsea.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Marzo 2014)

I Reds sono da sempre la mia seconda squadra. Mi presi un anno sabatico dal tifo solo dopo Istanbul. Sarebbe una gran goduria vincere questa Premier, e sarebbe anche un trionfo meritatissimo, anche se Chelsea e City restano favoriti al momento....


----------



## Serginho (31 Marzo 2014)

Giusto per ricordare come le cose possono cambiare in poco tempo: l'anno scorso il Liverpool è finito settimo, dopo una stagione molto deludente


----------



## Tobi (31 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Esatto...la Roma può perdere lo Scudetto facendo tranquillamente 85 punti...con 85 punti lo vinci sempre...
> 
> è difficile dire chi è favorito
> il Liverpool è primo e fra 2 settimane giocheranno in casa contro il City
> ...



miglior allenatore al mondo murinho? Ma.dove? A parte che le sue squadre giocano da cani, picchiando e giocando in 9 dietro.
allena sempre squadre stra-piene di soldi e fa comunque schifo.
Con il porto ha vinto la.champions grazie al nostro suicidio con il deportivo
con l'inter aiuti arbitrali assurdi nelle partite con Chelsea, Bacellona e Bayern Monaco
con il real ha preso sempre scoppole dal Barcellona ed ha subito una lezione di calcio dal dortmund dei ragazzini
quest'anno rischia di rimanere con 0 tituli. La champions non può vincerla perche Psg Bayern Real e Barca sono superiori di brutto. La premier è nelle.mani del.city


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Marzo 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> miglior allenatore al mondo murinho? Ma.dove? A parte che le sue squadre giocano da cani, picchiando e giocando in 9 dietro.
> allena sempre squadre stra-piene di soldi e fa comunque schifo.
> Con il porto ha vinto la.champions grazie al nostro suicidio con il deportivo
> con l'inter aiuti arbitrali assurdi nelle partite con Chelsea, Bacellona e Bayern Monaco
> ...



tengo a precisare che Allenatori "fenomeni" nei Club ce ne sono pochi oggi...solo Mourinho, Guardiola e Ancelotti che sono i 3 migliori al mondo

tra questi 3 tolgo Ancelotti per il fatto di aver perso tante volte Campionati che poteva vincere benissimo...2 secondi posti con la Juve il 2 posto a Parigi (quelli con il Milan lasciamoli stare)
e ci metto anche che doveva vincere una Champions tra il 2004 e 2006

Secondo metto Guardiola. Grandissimo Allenatore ambizioso, ma ha SEMPRE allenato squadre leggendarie...non gliene faccio mica una colpa perchè sarebbe il sogno di qualsiasi mister però ancora non lo vedo al livello di Mourinho. Aggiungo che riesce a non farmi piacere il suo gioco con gente come Xavi, Iniesta, Kroos, Schweinsteiger ecc.ecc. 

Mourinho per me è il migliore. Ha vinto e sta vincendo tantissimo, riesce sempre a farsi amare dai suoi giocatori e non c'è un giocatore che parla male di lui. Il suo Real io lo guardavo e non giocava male...ha fatto partite leggendarie come contro il Bayern nel 2012

I favori arbitrali li ha avuti anche Guardiola...nella Champions 2008-2009 ti ricordi lo scandalo contro il Chelsea in Semifinale? Nel 2010-2011 MI SEMBRA che avevano ricevuti aiuti contro l'Arsenal agli ottavi/quarti di ritorno...rosso ridicolo per Van Persie a gioco fermo.
Poi ci metto anche il gol annullato al Real al ritorno di quella stessa Champions...anche se il Barcellona era molto più forte ha avuto degli aiuti.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Marzo 2014)

Complimenti all'Inter che si è privata di Coutinho,SBROTFL.

Spero solo che a luglio vendano anche Kovacic.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (31 Marzo 2014)

Mourinho> Guardiola solo nei vostri sogni. Il Barcellona di Guardiola ha rivoluzionato il calcio. Sì, ok, quella filosofia di gioco non l'ha inventata lui, ma ciò non toglie che ne sia stato il principale artefice. Eh, ma "Guardiola ha allenato solo squadroni". In effetti Mourinho poverino ha allenato il Portogruaro e la Solbiatese e non l'hanno mai accontentato in sede di mercato, no no .


----------



## Frikez (5 Aprile 2014)

Fuorigioco chilometrico di Silva non visto


----------



## admin (5 Aprile 2014)

3-1 City a fine primo tempo contro il South


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Aprile 2014)

Mi sa che il ginocchio di Jay Rodriguez ha fatto crack.....


----------



## Frikez (5 Aprile 2014)

Hanno per distacco il miglior attacco della Premier, tra l'altro sono senza Aguero da più di 2 mesi e vanno a cercare Falcao mah.


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Aprile 2014)

Pazzesco il fuorigioco non visto, cioè li si parla di almeno 3 metri.


----------



## Frikez (5 Aprile 2014)

Partita clamorosa dello United senza Van Persie e Rooney, miglior settimana per Moyes da agosto ad oggi


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (5 Aprile 2014)

go city go. squadra atomica spero vincano premier e cl anno prossimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Partita clamorosa dello United senza Van Persie e Rooney, miglior settimana per Moyes da agosto ad oggi



e ha segnato Chicharito


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Aprile 2014)

Everton-Arsenal 3-0
Naismith, Lukaku, Arteta (OG)


----------



## Frikez (6 Aprile 2014)

Che furto dei Reds


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Che furto dei Reds



sta giocando anche nocerino  per ora non ha fatto danni.


----------



## andre (6 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Che furto dei Reds



Ma se Armero sta giocando a pallavolo


----------



## #Dodo90# (6 Aprile 2014)

9 vittorie di fila per i Reds  E Domenica partita decisiva in casa con il City


----------



## Frikez (6 Aprile 2014)

Gerard 11 gol su rigore quest'anno, manco Vidal


----------



## Dave (7 Aprile 2014)

Contro di chi le deve recuperare il City le due partite?


----------



## Frikez (7 Aprile 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Contro di chi le deve recuperare il City le due partite?



Sunderland e Aston Villa, entrambe in casa.


----------



## admin (7 Aprile 2014)

Wenger sempre il solito LOL. Gira gira l'Arsenal non entra manco in Champions League. L'Everton (quinto) è a -1


----------



## Dave (7 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Wenger sempre il solito LOL. Gira gira l'Arsenal non entra manco in Champions League. L'Everton (quinto) è a -1



Con una partita da recuperare in casa col Crystal Palace pure


----------



## mandraghe (7 Aprile 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Come al solito quando si arriva al dunque l'Arsenal e Wenger si sciolgono, una storia già vista *purtroppo, e si che ci speravo che quest'anno fosse stato l'anno buono, ora devo sperare in Pellegrini, però son convinto che Mou se lo metterà in saccoccia purtroppo...



Autocitazione del 29 gennaio 

Finora son contento di essermi sbagliato con Mourinho 

Il Liverpool non se lo filava nessuno.... intenditori


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (7 Aprile 2014)

daje pellegrini!


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2014)

Stagione finita per Yaya


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Stagione finita per Yaya



Eh vabbè, manca un mese e si sarà stirato...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Stagione finita per Yaya



colpa sua...ha mostrato poca intelligenza in quel frangente,cacchio ti tiri così scoordinato? mah...


----------



## Lollo interista (14 Aprile 2014)

Stai a vedere che il Chelsea strappa un pareggio ad Anfield (molto difficile eh!) e Pellegrini deve ringraziare il suo arcinemico,lol!


----------



## Dave (14 Aprile 2014)

Dubito che il Liverpool e Gerrard perderanno la più grande occasione di rivincere la Premier dopo 14 anni.
Hanno una fame da lupi di vincerla che non possiamo neanche immaginarla.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Aprile 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Dubito che il Liverpool e Gerrard perderanno la più grande occasione di rivincere la Premier dopo 14 anni.
> Hanno una fame da lupi di vincerla che non possiamo neanche immaginarla.



è dal 1990 che non lo vincono, tantissimo tempo.



Admin ha scritto:


> Wenger sempre il solito LOL. Gira gira l'Arsenal non entra manco in Champions League. L'Everton (quinto) è a -1



beh, almeno però si porteranno a casa la FA cup, sempre che l'Hull city non faccia il colpaccio.


----------



## Dave (15 Aprile 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> è dal 1990 che non lo vincono, tantissimo tempo.



Sisi errore mio di battitura, 24 anni.


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Aprile 2014)

Il City ha pareggiato 2-2 in casa contro il Sunderland (ultimo in classifica), ora Liverpool-Chelsea può diventare il match-scudetto ed è in mezzo alle due semifinali del Chelsea.

C'mon Reds


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Aprile 2014)

quelli del city sono proprio dei perdenti.  

una partita l'han buttata nel cesso, adesso anche vincendo l'altro recupero starebbero cmq a -1 dal Chelsea e a -3 dal Liverpool.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Aprile 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quelli del city sono proprio dei perdenti.
> 
> una partita l'han buttata nel cesso, adesso anche vincendo l'altro recupero starebbero cmq a -1 dal Chelsea e a -3 dal Liverpool.



già...perdenti proprio
-3 dal Liverpool e mi sembra che il Liverpool ha pure gli scontri diretti a favore, quindi -4
o vince il Liverpool o il Chelsea


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> già...perdenti proprio
> -3 dal Liverpool e mi sembra che il Liverpool ha pure gli scontri diretti a favore, quindi -4
> o vince il Liverpool o il Chelsea



No, all'andata è finita 2-1 per il City. In ogni caso per loro ormai è andata, salvo miracoli


----------



## Frikez (16 Aprile 2014)

Vito Mannone ci interessa no?


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Aprile 2014)

Che fail il City


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2014)

Per me il Liverpool ha vinto la Premier imho...

Contro il Chelsea giocheranno in casa ergo..


----------



## Snake (16 Aprile 2014)

e alla fine vincerà Mou vedrete, c'ha due conti in sospeso col Liverpool e all'Anfield Road, sarà la vendetta perfetta


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> No, all'andata è finita 2-1 per il City. In ogni caso per loro ormai è andata, salvo miracoli



quindi con il 3-2 dell'Anfield mica contano i gol in trasferta vero?xD Penso che conta la differenza reti


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quindi con il 3-2 dell'Anfield mica contano i gol in trasferta vero?xD Penso che conta la differenza reti


Ho controllato, i criteri sono questi (in ordine):

*Differenza reti *(Liverpool +51, ManCity +54 con un partita in meno)
*Gol fatti* (Liverpool 93, Mancity 88 sempre con una partita in meno)
*Scontri diretti o classifica avulsa in caso di arrivo a 3* (in vantaggio il City per via dei due gol fatti ad Anfield)


----------



## Frikez (17 Aprile 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quelli del city sono proprio dei perdenti.
> 
> una partita l'han buttata nel cesso, adesso anche vincendo l'altro recupero starebbero cmq a -1 dal Chelsea e a -3 dal Liverpool.



Se il Chelsea vince o pareggia ad Anfield tornano tutte in gioco, solo se vincessero i Reds sarebbe finito il campionato.
Ormai in Premier rischi su tutti i campi, sia con lo Stoke che con l'Aston Villa di turno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Aprile 2014)

Il Chelsea sta perdendo 2-1 in casa contro il Sunderland, se finisce così direi che per il Liverpool è quasi fatta.


----------



## Frikez (19 Aprile 2014)

Il Sunderland nel giro di 3 giorni spegne quasi definitivamente i sogni di Chelsea e City di vincere la Premier.

Domani il Liverpool può andare a più 5 a 3 giornate dal termine.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ho controllato, i criteri sono questi (in ordine):
> 
> *Differenza reti *(Liverpool +51, ManCity +54 con un partita in meno)
> *Gol fatti* (Liverpool 93, Mancity 88 sempre con una partita in meno)
> *Scontri diretti o classifica avulsa in caso di arrivo a 3* (in vantaggio il City per via dei due gol fatti ad Anfield)



come pensavo...certo che era molto meglio lo spareggio...sono poco furbi non solo in Premier, ma in tutta Europa...lo spareggio oltre all'importanza, fascino della partita porta soldi soldi soldi alla Federazione


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2014)

Borini sta facendo perdere lo Scudetto a Mourinho! Tra l'altro ha giocato pure al Chelsea


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2014)

Liverpool campione dai..è il loro anno..ora tornano,beati loro.

Il Liverpool è messo come il Milan cit


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Aprile 2014)

Fail mitologico del Mou e titolo ad un passo dal Merseyside.
Incredibile.


----------



## Frikez (19 Aprile 2014)

Il fenomeno di Setubal che lo prende di nuovo nei denti


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2014)

Mourinho se non vince la CL, rischia di rimanere senza trofei per due anni di fila...


----------



## Hammer (19 Aprile 2014)

Se il Liverpool non vince domani dal Norwich è da manganellate sulle gengive


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Aprile 2014)

Il Chelsea era imbattuto da 78 partite casalinghe sotto la guida di Mou 
Borini


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Aprile 2014)

Il Sunderland da ultimo in classifica sta decidendo la Premier a favore del Liverpool, spero si salvino 

Tra l'altro a segnare il 2-1 è stato Borini, di proprietà dei Reds


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Aprile 2014)

Escludendo la Champions, il Liverpool settimana prossima avrà la partita più importante degli ultimi 25 anni.
Vincendo domani non deve suicidarsi col Chelsea e lo scudetto è suo.
Qualcuno si ricorda com'è finita Chelsea-Liverpool?
Forza reds!!


----------



## pennyhill (19 Aprile 2014)

Dopo Giaccherini, tocca a Borini.


----------



## Frikez (19 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Escludendo la Champions, il Liverpool settimana prossima avrà la partita più importante degli ultimi 25 anni.
> Vincendo domani non deve suicidarsi col Chelsea e lo scudetto è suo.
> Qualcuno si ricorda com'è finita Chelsea-Liverpool?
> Forza reds!!



All'andata? Vinse il Chelsea 2a1


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2014)

Sto Sunderland ha messo a tappeto City e Chelsea nella sfida al titolo in 5 giorni... il Liverpool dovrebbe fare una statua agli eroi di Sunderland


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Aprile 2014)

se il liverpool non perde contro il chelsea ha praticamente vinto la premier


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> All'andata? Vinse il Chelsea 2a1



Thanks 
Quindi nel caso vincesse domani il Liverpool diventerebbe campione d'Inghilterra battendo il Chelsea in casa.
Sarebbe da


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Aprile 2014)

Bene giusto così,NON può NON vincere il L'pool


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2014)

Ecco la classifica della Premier League. Con la sconfitta subita oggi dal Chelsea in casa contro il Sunderland, il Liverpool è davvero ad un passo dal titolo. I Reds giocheranno domani fuori casa contro il Norwich per provare a portarsi a +5 sullo stesso Chelsea. La settimana prossima ci sarà lo scontro diretto, a Liverpool.

Classifica


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Aprile 2014)

Il Liverpool, dopo il Real Madrid, è la squadra che ha segnato più di tutte nel proprio campionato (che è il più difficile del Mondo). Devono migliorare in difesa, ma in avanti hanno numeri incredibili


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Aprile 2014)

Assurda la sconfitta del Chelsea, record di Mou finito.


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2014)

mou che finisce a zeru tituli sarebbe da


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Assurda la sconfitta del Chelsea, record di Mou finito.



Mourinho non ha perso in casa in Campionato per tipo 7-8 stagioni! Per poi perdere nel 2011 con il Real Madrid


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2014)

se il Liverpool vince domani è fatta
maledizione


----------



## Sir Yussen (20 Aprile 2014)

Scusate eh, ma dunque a parità di punti tra City e Liverpool, vincerebbe il City ora in quanto maggior differenza reti, giusto?
Perchè mi sembra tutt'altro che ovvio che vinca il Liverpool!

Ipse dixit, C'mon Reds!


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Aprile 2014)

Speriamo che i cugini dell'Everton ci facciano un regalo più tardi


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2014)

*Norwich - Liverpool 2-3. 

Reds a + 5 sul Chelsea. Se non perdono lo scontro diretto della prossima settimana, in casa, tornano praticamente Campioni dopo 24 anni. *


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Norwich - Liverpool 2-3.
> 
> Reds a + 5 sul Chelsea. Se non perdono lo scontro diretto della prossima settimana, in casa, tornano praticamente Campioni dopo 24 anni. *


*
Potenzialmente anche se il manchester City vincesse le due partite da recuperare, i reds avrebbe comunque 3 punti in più. Con sole 3 partite alla fine.*


----------



## Sir Yussen (20 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *
> Potenzialmente anche se il manchester City vincesse le due partite da recuperare, i reds avrebbe comunque 3 punti in più. Con sole 3 partite alla fine.*



Ok, ma se poi tipo il Liverpool perdesse col Chelsea, e il city le vincesse tutte, chi vincerebbe?


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Aprile 2014)

Sir Yussen ha scritto:


> Ok, ma se poi tipo il Liverpool perdesse col Chelsea, e il city le vincesse tutte, chi vincerebbe?



A parità di punti in Premier si guarda la differenza reti, poi i gol segnati ed infine gli scontri diretti. Se il City vince oggi, la Premier è tutt'altro che chiusa ancora


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2014)

Sir Yussen ha scritto:


> Ok, ma se poi tipo il Liverpool perdesse col Chelsea, e il city le vincesse tutte, chi vincerebbe?



Dovrebbe essere come ha detto [MENTION=6]#Dodo90#[/MENTION]. Certo al Liverpool basterebbe pareggiare quella, e vincere le altre due. Dipende molto da loro, per il Chelsea comunque la vedo dura, 5 punti sono tantini.


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere come ha detto [MENTION=6]#Dodo90#[/MENTION]. Certo al Liverpool basterebbe pareggiare quella, e vincere le altre due. Dipende molto da loro, per il Chelsea comunque la vedo dura, 5 punti sono tantini.


Il Chelsea, considerando che ha lo scontro diretto in mezzo alla semifinale (e a questo punto credo che Mourinho preferirà puntare alla finale, che è l'obiettivo più vicino), direi che è ormai fuori dai giochi. Il City invece potrebbe essere ancora a 3 punti con la differenza reti a favore (già con 2 partite in meno). Un capitombolo del Liverpool è improbabile, però mai dire mai in Premier e ieri Chelsea-Sunderland lo ha dimostrato


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea, considerando che ha lo scontro diretto in mezzo alla semifinale (e a questo punto credo che Mourinho preferirà puntare alla finale, che è l'obiettivo più vicino), direi che è ormai fuori dai giochi. Il City invece potrebbe essere ancora a 3 punti con la differenza reti a favore (già con 2 partite in meno). Un capitombolo del Liverpool è improbabile, però mai dire mai in Premier e ieri Chelsea-Sunderland lo ha dimostrato



Sì. Stiamo dando comunque per scontato che il City vinca i due recuperi (mi ricordo che non fossero avversari proibiti però).


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì. Stiamo dando comunque per scontato che il City vinca i due recuperi (mi ricordo che non fossero avversari proibiti però).



Si, chiaramente. Di toste hanno solo l'Everton (ancora in corsa per la Champions). Il Liverpool però, a parte il Chelsea (che ripeto con in mezzo la Champions non so quanto ci darà dentro), ha sulla carta la strada in discesa


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2014)

Altro giro altra perla di Moyes , in tanti paragonano come stagione disastrata alla nostra ma non c'è paragone dai, questi hanno Mata,Van Persie, Rooney e tanti altri noi di top non abbiamo nessuno.


----------



## O Animal (20 Aprile 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Altro giro altra perla di Moyes , in tanti paragonano come stagione disastrata alla nostra ma non c'è paragone dai, questi hanno Mata,Van Persie, Rooney e tanti altri noi di top non abbiamo nessuno.



Oggi è parzialmente giustificato perché l'Everton sta facendo la stagione della vita, è ad un solo punto dall'Arsenal dei miracoli e a 6 dal Chelsea campione di Europa League + 130 milioni di investimenti + l'allenatore più forte del mondo...


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2014)

Sto Liverpool è una bomba.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Oggi è parzialmente giustificato perché l'Everton sta facendo la stagione della vita, è ad un solo punto dall'Arsenal dei miracoli e a 6 dal Chelsea campione di Europa League + 130 milioni di investimenti + l'allenatore più forte del mondo...



Aggiungi "allenatore nella TOP 3 di tutti i tempi"....  [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Hammer (20 Aprile 2014)

Meanwhile, in casa dell'Everton ecco cosa si sono inventati per salutare Moyes


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aggiungi "allenatore nella TOP 3 di tutti i tempi"....  [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Seriamente top 10.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Seriamente top 10.



Ma vattene Lorè.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma vattene Lorè.


Confermo.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Confermo.



Riconfermo che te ne devi andare a fare un giro. Tornando in the topic, nella sezione "calcio tube" ho postato gli highlights di Liverpool, UTD e Arsenal. Per chi volesse farsi un giretto.


----------



## Frikez (20 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aggiungi "allenatore nella TOP 3 di tutti i tempi"....  [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]



Imbarazzante


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2014)

Mi sa che il Liverpool ce la farà a portare a casa il titolo se riuscirà anche soltanto a pareggiare la prossima con il Chelsea.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante


Dichiarazioni distorte.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma vattene Lorè.



non sapevo che si chiama Lorenzo come Lorenzo il Magnifico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sa che il Liverpool ce la farà a portare a casa il titolo se riuscirà anche soltanto a pareggiare la prossima con il Chelsea.



ma anche se perde...ormai ha vinto


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Aprile 2014)

Attenzione, il City ha 2 partite in meno.
La Premier è quasi nelle mani dei reds, ma non devono perdere in casa con il Chelsea.
Non so contro chi giocherà, ma non è nemmeno detto che il City vinca entrambi i recuperi, anzi.
Forza Liverpool!


----------



## Frikez (20 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> come Lorenzo il Magnifico



Per piacere 



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Attenzione, il City ha 2 partite in meno.
> La Premier è quasi nelle mani dei reds, ma non devono perdere in casa con il Chelsea.
> Non so contro chi giocherà, ma non è nemmeno detto che il City vinca entrambi i recuperi, anzi.
> Forza Liverpool!



Un recupero l'ha giocato mercoledì col Sunderland, l'altro sarà la settimana prima dell'ultima giornata contro l'Aston Villa.

Domani invece chiudono questa giornata con il WBA, sono senza Tourè, probabilmente Navas e Silva quindi non sarà un passeggiata, almeno ci sarà il Kun dal primo minuto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Per piacere



ahah
sto Liverpool torna a vincere dopo 24-25 anni...mamma mia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2014)

Vediamo ora che combina il City...se vincono quelle 2 partite che hanno in meno del Liverpool vanno pari e siccome gli scontri diretti sono una vittoria per parte, contano i +6 di differenza reti...il City deve vincere e ringraziare Mourinho


----------



## Frikez (27 Aprile 2014)

Gol Geko


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2014)

Gol immediato del City,sono gasati


----------



## Frikez (27 Aprile 2014)

Che assist di Yaya


----------



## Frikez (27 Aprile 2014)

Yaya devastante


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2014)

Yaya è indiscutibilmente il centrocampista più forte al Mondo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2014)

Il City ha la premier in mano, oggi ha battuto il Palace quindi glie ne rimangono tre da vincere. L'Everton fermerà il City e regalerà la Premier ai cugini?


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il City ha la premier in mano, oggi ha battuto il Palace quindi glie ne rimangono tre da vincere. L'Everton fermerà il City e regalerà la Premier ai cugini?


Mi immagino lo stricione al gol del City contro l'Everton

"ohh nooooooooo" aahahahaha

Comunque l'Everton si gioca un posto in cl, che sono soldi, figuriamoci se interessa qualcosa ai cugini..


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi immagino lo stricione al gol del City contro l'Everton
> 
> "ohh nooooooooo" aahahahaha
> 
> Comunque l'Everton si gioca un posto in cl, che sono soldi, figuriamoci se interessa qualcosa ai cugini..


Chissà come la pensano i tifosi dell'Everton.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2014)

Infatti l'Everton potrebbe anche scansarsi...l'Arsenal ok che ha soltanto 1 punto in più, ma domani giocano contro il Newcastle che viaggia a metà classifica e domenica contro il West Bromwich che ha +4 dal Norwich (18 in classifica in zona retrocessione) che deve giocare a Londra contro il Chelsea


----------



## Frikez (28 Aprile 2014)

In Inghilterra per fortuna c'è un'altra cultura e nessuno si scansa, basta ricorda il City che 2 anni fa vinse la Premier nei minuti di recupero con il QPR in 10 per più di mezz'ora.

L'Everton poi non ha mai giocato la Champions quindi finchè non sarà matematicamente fuori dalla lotta per il quarto posto darà tutto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> In Inghilterra per fortuna c'è un'altra cultura e nessuno si scansa, basta ricorda il City che 2 anni fa vinse la Premier nei minuti di recupero con il QPR in 10 per più di mezz'ora.
> 
> L'Everton poi non ha mai giocato la Champions quindi finchè non sarà matematicamente fuori dalla lotta per il quarto posto darà tutto.



mmm non dico che il QPR si è scansato, ma potevano benissimo vincere (o almeno pareggiarla)...hanno preso 2 gol in 5-10 minuti


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2014)

Altra brutta notizia per i Reds. L'Arsenal ha sconfitto il Newcastle ed è a +4 sull'Everton a due giornate dalla fine (Con differenza reti a favore dei Gunners), che potrebbe arrivare quindi senza forti ambizioni alla gara col City.


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Aprile 2014)

In Premier, fortunatamente, non hanno la mentalità italiana.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Altra brutta notizia per i Reds. L'Arsenal ha sconfitto il Newcastle ed è a +4 sull'Everton a due giornate dalla fine (Con differenza reti a favore dei Gunners), che potrebbe arrivare quindi senza forti ambizioni alla gara col City.



Speriamo


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> In Premier, fortunatamente, non hanno la mentalità italiana.



Ok, ma era un altra cosa affrontare una squadra che aveva ancora un obiettivo da raggiungere.


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Aprile 2014)

Certo però matematicamente loro sono tutt'altro che fuori, alla fine l'Arsenal è imprevedibile. Ai reds va bene che comunque la partita si giocherà alla prossima giornata e non sarà ancora niente di matematico dato che l'Arsenal dovrebbe giocare o in contemporanea o addirittura dopo l'Everton, quindi avrebbero ancora motivazioni eccome.


----------



## Dave (30 Aprile 2014)

Liverpool, Chelsea e City come sono messi nel caso di classifica avulsa?


----------



## Dave (30 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'Everton poi non ha mai giocato la Champions quindi finchè non sarà matematicamente fuori dalla lotta per il quarto posto darà tutto.



L'Everton è nove volte campione d'inghilterra come fa a non aver mai giocato la Champions o Coppa Campioni che sia?


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> L'Everton è nove volte campione d'inghilterra come fa a non aver mai giocato la Champions o Coppa Campioni che sia?


Ha partecipato alla Coppa dei Campioni. Non alla "nuova" Champions League.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> Liverpool, Chelsea e City come sono messi nel caso di classifica avulsa?



City avanti a tutti per differenza reti.


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2014)

Dave ha scritto:


> L'Everton è nove volte campione d'inghilterra come fa a non aver mai giocato la Champions o Coppa Campioni che sia?



Parlavo solo dell'attuale Champions.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2014)

Se il City espugnasse Goodison Park la Premier si potrebbe considerare chiusa.


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Aprile 2014)

Al GOodison Park finisce X.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2014)

Lo United aveva una grossa occasione vista la sconfitta del Tottenham e cosa fanno? perdono


----------



## Frikez (4 Maggio 2014)

*0a0 del Chelsea in casa con il Norwich, che veniva da una serie di 5 sconfitte consecutive.
Ora è una corsa a 2 per il titolo tra City e Liverpool.*


----------



## Hammer (4 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *0a0 del Chelsea in casa con il Norwich, che veniva da una serie di 5 sconfitte consecutive.
> Ora è una corsa a 2 per il titolo tra City e Liverpool.*



Il Chelsea ha toppato troppe partite con risultato apparentemente scontato. Pazzesco


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea ha toppato troppe partite con risultato apparentemente scontato. Pazzesco



E gli sta bene a Mourinho


----------



## Hammer (4 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E gli sta bene a Mourinho



Ah certamente. Mi rende solo soddisfatto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Maggio 2014)

Mi consola il fatto che anche il Manchester United l'anno prossimo sarà senza coppe


----------

